# SOLO or DUO TRANSATLANTIC RACES



## PCP

It seems that in this Forum there are not many people interested in racing, so instead of posting a thread about a particular Transat I think that it would be more interesting to have a thread where we could post about different transats. Everybody is welcome and everybody can start to post about any solo or duo Transat. This way we can have an easy access to a lot of information about the same topic.

I want to share with you a great race, the Figaro Duo AG2R Transat (a duo race). It starts tomorrow.

To explain the spirit of this race let me have a car racing analogy:

Imagine that you could convince some of the best F1 drivers, some top contenders in other top racing classes to have a race with equal cars (small but competitive formula cars) just to see who really is the best. Just to have more fun and to put more pressure, you will join the best drivers that usually race on those formulas...just to see if those F1 guys are so good as they are supposed to be

Well, this is what happens on the FigaroAG2R were the best among the solo sailors (Vendée Globe, Open 40, 40class, Minis and Multihull sailors) will meet with the best from the FigaroClass, to see who is the fastest. The boats are the same: Beneteau Figaro Class, a 33ft boat.

http://www.beneteau.com/fr/voile/produit.aspx?GAM_CODE=5&PRO_CODE=27http://yachtpals.com/figaro-sailing-4134

They are only 25(x2) but there is a reason for that. This is a race for professionals. They only let you in if you have already made some of the more important of the solo ocean races.

This year you will have:

"Among the sailors were past winners such as Jean le Cam (1994), Armel Cléac'h and Nicolas Troussel (2004), Kito de Pavant (2006), Laurent Pellecuer and Jean-Paul Mouren the reigning victors who are returning to defend their title. 

...The most seasoned participants are Eric Drouglazet and Laurent Pellecuer on _Luisina_, who between them have competed in this double handed transatlantic race 13 times. They are followed by Morvan and de Broc on 11. 

The line-up also includes seven round the world sailors including Jean le Cam (on _Generali _with Nicolas Lunven), Sam Davies (on _Saveol _with boyfriend Romain Attanasio), Armel Cleac'h (on _Brit Air _with Fabien Delahaye), Sebastien Audigane (on _Groupe Bel _with Kito de Pavant), Yann Eliès (on _Generali-Europ Assistance _with Jérémie Beyou), Bertrand de Broc and also Bernard Stamm. 

In addition to HP Schipman, several other competitors have graduated up to the Figaro from the Mini class. They include Bertrand Delesne, Bertrand Castelnérac, Sebastien Picault and Laurent Bourgues."

http://www.thedailysail.com/offshore/10/54870/transat-ag2r-preview

You can follow the race here (direct coverage):

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

If you like video games and like to play the race, just to pretend you are racing with them:

VirtualRegatta - Régates virtuelles : Solitaire du Figaro, Vendée Globe, Volvo Ocean Race, Transat AG2R, etc.

You find it odd? Well, there are already more than 27000 players waiting for the start to play on line. It will be a tough race, after all the "real racers" are only 25 .

Some interesting sites about the race and the Figaro Class:

BYM Sailing & Sports News

La Classe Figaro Bénéteau

Figaro Class - Springboard to Sailing in the Big Leagues | YachtPals.com

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

It was begun.

They are just turning away from the shore.

Yann Elies (2006 France offshore racing champion and winner of the Jules Vernes trophy) seems to have a slight advantage. There are two ladies on the pursuing group: Sam and Jeanne Gregoire.

Go here and click on "Cartograhhie" and you can "see" the race in real time.

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Go to "Videos" and you can see the interesting motor trimaran that is going to follow all the race, broadcasting great movies, that are going to be on line every day. That's a coverage

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Now if I could remember the Francais from high school, I'd be set trying to navigate that site! I did not see an english translation clicky, is there one I can not see?

Are these all the version 2 Figs, and not the original design? Or is the version 2 able to compete boat for boat? I would think the most recent version would/should be quicker.

Marty


----------



## PCP

No, no English.

But click on "cartographie" and on the "videos" and that should be enough.

If you are on "Cartographie" and click on a boat, they will show the skippers.

" vent" - shows you the direction and force of wind.

On the videos I hope they will post some great movies, like this one:

YouTube - Thierry Chabagny et SUZUKI AUTOMOBILES

These are all "Pros" racing with the Figaro2 version, that is a lot faster than the older one.

If you need some help with the French, just ask


----------



## blt2ski

I remember "j'nais sais pas" J'ne no comprendais" or some such things......"ou eh sylvie?" spelling is probably incorrect, but can say it to some degree....

I'll keep an eye on this and see what I can come up with. In the mean time, about 1.5 hrs from trying out the fixed slugs on the main that blew out last saturday.

Marty


----------



## PCP

They have changed the page.

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Go to cartographie and on the map click where it says "cliquez ici" and then you will have a lot of information.


----------



## blt2ski

Looking at the real time of the boats, amazing to me that ALL but one are with in what looks to be a 2mile circle of ea other. At current speeds of 8 knots, thats less than 20 min over the whole ocean. Altho when you look at the fact that these people are highly trained, same setup boats, I guess I should not be too surprised there is less than 3 miles to the end between all of the boats, probably with in hailing distance. Altho this could also be part of the video requirement, so the tri covering the race can get from one to the other easy enough...........

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty, 
No, those are real GPS positions. The map is a real map and you can have coordinates on it. You can make it bigger or smaller. If you make it smaller and click on the meteo you can have a real picture of the weather and understand their strategies. 

Outside rooting is also not allowed. They all have the same meteo information and have to decide by themselves the best route. With the map minimized if you click on orthodormie and you will have the shortest line, from the beginning to the end . Nobody goes on that line 

If you go to the inscriptions and look at the curriculum of each of those guys, you will be amazed. That's what you say: Very good sailors with the same boats and sails, that makes for a very close race.

In some days we will see (with some luck) movies of several boats battling very close to each other.

Gaspe 7, the one that is on the right place is making 12.4K with 16k of wind. Not bad for a relativelly inexpensive 33fter


Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

I realize those points are realtime, sometimes you can see the long/lat change as you are watching. 

Its just amazing to me that what 20-30 boats, are all within or were last I looked with in a 2-3 mile circle. Kind of a long distance bike race where all are seeming to draft off of ea other, not that drafting is a good thing in sailing, one wants clean air!

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty, 
I believe it is a 20, 30 miles circle .

Anyway, they are always looking for better wind, and there are not many options right now. I believe that, when they reach midway to Madeira there will be several options and whe will see diferent strategies.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

You can see already different strategies;

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Jeanne, on the West, is going for the wind. She is making at least more half a knot than everybody, except Miguel Danet that has chosen the same option and is close behind. It looks to me a good choice. They have more wind in front, compared to the main pack.

Richard Ledee (on the East) has chosen the opposite: The rhumb line, the shortest distance, but he is going to run out of wind. Not looking good for him.


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo, 

After a couple of days, yes you can start to see the differences in strategies, along with whom is probably the better sailor, or whom caught the wind break etc. as of 7:19PDT there is about 90 miles from the front runners to the rear person. 

Marty


----------



## PCP

Good move from Jeanne. Not only she managed to close on the leader as she had sucessefully moved to the central pack. Very weak wind ahead and the ones that jeanne just joined seem to be the ones on the best position to cross the weak wind patch.

Great job by Gildas Morvan, Kito De Pavan, Armel, Yannick le Clech and Armel. They (with Jeanne) are in the right position to control the race ...for now

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010


----------



## PCP

Marty,

I confess that I had not understood the last Jeanne move. Why was she pulling away from the leaders, going east? They had more wind and were and are faster. Well it seems that for the next hours she can pick more wind going that way. If she can pull it off it would be an amazing feat. She is trying for the lead. First going to West, now going to East....I believe she is the one that has made more miles

Sam Davies seems also well positioned for a recovery.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Going to Bed.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

nite dude!

Heading out for an evening sail in about an hour for a practice with race crew!

Marty


----------



## PCP

I envy you . This year I am without a boat. Have to wait till the summer.

Jeanne strategy turned out just ok. She maintains about the same position and the winner of the night was the leader, Armel Tripon that has made a bold change of direction, going East. It paid out, he got wind again. He is the fastest at this moment.

But just ahead there are very interesting different route options. I believe that we will see some going more near the Portuguese coast. I have never saw Cabo São Vicente without wind, and I believe that I am not the only one that knows that. If they do that they can have more wind and, after passing the Portuguese coast, have the wind on a better angle.

Sam Davies that was one of last night winners is on a good position to try that move...in about 4 to 6 hours.

Regards

Paulo

PS- Marty, have you tried to go back and forward with the cursor on the bottom of the map?


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

I do not know the winds around that area much, nor do I have a wind/weather map to look at. BUT, it interesting now that they have all turned slightly south, to see how far apart the boats really are, who is going for what windshift/trade wind or equal. 

Had a good sail last night, only hit 6 knots a few times, otherwise 2-5 knots. but got to try a few things with my AS up that in higher winds it would have been harder to try for the first time, like poling out the tack to see how far downwind one can go etc. had a new crew on board too, so lighter can be better. 8am here, so off to work.

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Paulo,
> 
> I do not know the winds around that area much, nor do I have a wind/weather map to look at. BUT, it interesting now that they have all turned slightly south, to see how far apart the boats really are, who is going for what windshift/trade wind or equal.
> 
> ....
> Marty


IT seems that you are missing half the fun...I mean about following the race. *Yes you have a wind map*. On the race map, put the map smaller (on the top) then click on the arrows (top) and you will have the wind, in real time.

On the botom of the map, (right) where it says "previsions" *you can go forward till a 36 hours prevision*. Then you have just to calculate the boat position at that time and you will be able to make a guess about what is the right option for each boat...an then see what they really do. It is fun and you will learn a lot...and see how good this guys are.

Try also what I was saying on the bottom of the last post...and you will see that they have been changing courses all the time, trying to get the better of the weak and variable wind.

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Jeanne is again the fastest of the pack (8,7K with 10k wind) and she and the 4 boats that surround her seems to be on the right spot and on the right course for having the better wind ahead. East of them, Sam Davies is also on a good course.

The leader will lose speed or will have to change course.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo, 

Just above the top of the map, I hit the far right box of 5 together, that appeared to put a wind amount and direction out of my mouse arrow. One can see a bit more, will see what else I can click and figure out more. Need to remember the french from High school!

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty,

About the weather information:

If you click on the arrows you will get the wind. If you go top right and click and drag on the arrow of the cursor that has a percentage, you will minimize the map. Then the wind will be clearly visible (mouse arrow over the map).

Go to the bottom, left side and you will see another cursor (Prevision à 0H). Click and drag and you will have a prediction for 6, 12, 24 or 36H.

About the race: My previsions were right. Jeanne is on the lead 
Sam has recovered.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Several skippers are going for the wind on the Portuguese coast.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Heck, Who needs to know francais? just start clicking buttons, next thing you know, you have a full screen, wind arrows, in color or is that colour?!?!?! boats and their headings. Is that cool or what! Now I see where the leaders are seeming to be heading etc, and can see what the plan is and hope. That one boat doing the rumb line, not sure, it may pay off. But he has lost what looks to be about 100 or so miles in the last 24-36 hrs or so.

marty


----------



## PCP

Marty,
Now that you seem to have mastered the "screen" you are going to enjoy a lot more. They are on a very slippery spot. Jeanne and the three boats that are with her don't have any wind ahead so, they have to change course...I would say to West, to the rumb line. Sam seems to be on a good spot. I believe she can maintain course.

The three guys that have chosen to approach the Portuguese coast are going to have more wind (let's see if it pays off) and for me the most interesting strategy is the one followed by Jean Paul Mouren, on G. SNEF.

The guy has balls: He is hard against a lot of wind, making good speed and going West, away from the rumb line. When he tacks to Madeira I think he is going to be the guy with more wind and is going to be the fastest, by a large margin. Probably he has a good chance to close on the leaders and I like his bold move.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo, 

Not sure what is up with the main pack, they are heading SE as I type this. THe one fellow is IMHO doing a very bold and what could be a smart move heading INTO the strong band of wind, vs the others seeming to be moving away. Even a slight SW move would put some of them into the stronger wind bands. But then, I have not sailed an ocean, nor raced on one, so what do I know. If they have the same wind forcast etc we are seeing, I like this bold move frankly! I do not remember how far behind Jeanne he was, I am remembering about 145 miles, now he is 45 miles, so a gain of 100 miles in 9-10 hrs! His speed is not 10knots an hr quicker, but he is heading towards the finish at this time faster!

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Paulo,
> 
> Not sure what is up with the main pack, they are heading SE as I type this. THe one fellow is IMHO doing a very bold and what could be a smart move heading INTO the strong band of wind, vs the others seeming to be moving away. Even a slight SW move would put some of them into the stronger wind bands. But then, I have not sailed an ocean, nor raced on one, so what do I know. If they have the same wind forcast etc we are seeing, I like this bold move frankly!
> 
> Marty


Marty,

After all it seems it was a bad move: There is not much wind ahead for him now.

But I was right about Jeanne (she should have gone West) she is a sitting duck now, doing less than a knot. Also right about Sam, she was in a better position. She seems to have gone through the patch without wind and has good wind ahead.

The guys along the Portuguese coast are doing well. Cabo São Vicente had wind as usual and they are the fastest know, and the ones that have more wind ahead.

Marty, they have about the same weather information as you have. Routing (exterior weather information) is not allowed, so this is a good away to learn about wind, routing and sailing. The difference is that they are a lot more experienced.

This is a very interesting tactical race.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Marty, let's make some bets.

I bet on Sam, as the one that is going to be the first to turn around Canary Islands (at the mark).

What's your bet?

Hey guys, that are looking, put not posting...Please make your choice...post your bets, let's have some fun.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Now that I am also realizing they need to run at Madere......thought they went straight across.........Sam is in good position with the stronger wind along the coast, the folks to the west are looking a bit screwed.

Out to sail, race canceled due to too strong winds. anything at about 20 or over is canceled for our local beer cans. Blowing tween 20 and 30, but crew wants to head out and sail/practice. Have stillys daughter whom is also doing a school enior project about sailing. so that gives her some time in some heavier winds with out the need to do things perfect as in an actual race, all can learn and try rigging things to see how they do or do not work too!

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

SailFlow.com - WA - puget sound Wind Data
SailFlow.com - WA - puget sound Wind Data
Washington State Ferry Weather

some live what is going on around me weather links. Link two shows a strong little circle band with me being at the north end, could probably sail mile or two north and be in less winds.....will be interesting to see the water as I drive to the marina.

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Now that I am also realizing they need to run at Madere......thought they went straight across.........Sam is in good position with the stronger wind along the coast, the folks to the west are looking a bit screwed.
> 
> Out to sail, race canceled due to too strong winds. anything at about 20 or over is canceled for our local beer cans. Blowing tween 20 and 30, but crew wants to head out and sail/practice. Have stillys daughter whom is also doing a school enior project about sailing. so that gives her some time in some heavier winds with out the need to do things perfect as in an actual race, all can learn and try rigging things to see how they do or do not work too!
> 
> Marty


Yes, and the guys that had chose the long detour to the Portuguese coast are coming down fast. More than 1k more than Sam and 4k more than Jeanne (that is still leading) and his entourage. Nice move.

Puget Sound seems to be a very nice cruising ground and today it seems to be a nice day to sail and a better day for racing. Shame on the local can racers. Here you would call them sweet water sailors

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

Jeanne picked up a bit over the last bit, sam not sure what to say, but still looks like she is in a nice spot.

My "club" cancels club races at 20 or so. The race that started 10 miles south, one of the island series races is a go. One is 110 miles or so, short course is about 45 and a cruise class at 20 or so miles. There running and having a good time. The long course you have 30 or so hrs to finish, the others about 8-10 hrs. I was toying with doing this series, but could not pull a full crew together. My sons whom normally would have come, are leaving to go to Europe in a few weeks, they compete throwing boomarangs of all things on a world level every two yrs repping the US. One has finished usually about 15-20 out of 150 or so participants the last 3 world cups. Current US champ. 

Had a good sail, hit 7 knots on a reach with a reef and 110, downwind hit 9 something with a upper 20 gust and a 1.5-2M wave pushing us.Not bad for 6.7knot hull speed boat! Broke the rivvets to the vang where it connects to the boom, at least it was not the boom! did that last year. 

Off to get spouses mother a mothers day present. 

Marty


----------



## PCP

WOW!!!! look at Sam Davies! From 9th to First. Yesterday she was 60 miles away from the leader, today she is leading with 10 miles over the second and making almost 11k. She has the right course and she has good wind ahead. What a race!

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## smackdaddy

Sam freakin' rocks. She must have finally taken the tiller from her boyfriend. Heh-heh.

Hey, PCP, set up a Global Regatta course for your area of Portugal. We don't yet have a course for the European continent. Portugal might as well lead the way...again!


----------



## blt2ski

Yawn! stretch, as I wake up this lazy sunday morning, and whom shows up in the mess, but smacky!LOL

Sam is looking great, Jeanne is still in there, altho on my screen she is overlapped with a couple of others, so they must be shouting distance apart! or close enough to throw rocks at ea other. 

Interesting shape up of events.

Marty


----------



## PCP

smackdaddy said:


> Sam freakin' rocks. She must have finally taken the tiller from her boyfriend. Heh-heh.
> 
> Hey, PCP, set up a Global Regatta course for your area of Portugal. We don't yet have a course for the European continent. Portugal might as well lead the way...again!


Well, Portugal hosts some of the biggest sail events. We have two very good sailing spots: Cascais and the Barlavento Algarvio. We also have on the ocean solo racing series (Minis) one of the best racers: Francisco Lobato. The French magazine "Sea sail Surf" have elected him for two times as "Sailor of the year" (2008 and 2010), beating all the French and all other European. Well, he have also beaten everybody on the last Mini-transats

He is going to make this year some major races on the Figaro series.

I will have a look at that Global Regatta Concept.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> ...
> Sam is looking great, Jeanne is still in there, altho on my screen she is overlapped with a couple of others, so they must be shouting distance apart! or close enough to throw rocks at ea other.
> 
> Interesting shape up of events.
> 
> Marty


Yes, but I think that the ones to watch are the ones on the East, the ones that had made that detour to the Portuguese coast (Yann Elies and Nicolas Troussel). They are making almost 14K (2.5K better than Sam) and they have more wind ahead. I believe they are going to beat the 24h millage and are going to close on Sam. How much? It will be the question

I believe, not enough for a lead, but they will cut the distance in half. Good move!

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Paulo


----------



## PCP

smackdaddy said:


> Sam freakin' rocks. She must have finally taken the tiller from her boyfriend. Heh-heh.
> 
> ...!


Hey Man, you are right!     

Look at today's movie (click on Videos). First really nice movie: Sam's boat surfing (17/18K...and you are right...she is on the tiller 

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

The boats to the west, should head a bit east, but they seem to have a rhythm going, so that may not make as much sense as it should. Been 4 hrs since I looked, Jeanne is still about 18 miles behind sam, and the boat to the west is about the same too. but the boats to the east seem to be catching them with what appears to be about 4-5 more knots of wind, which allows another 1-2 knots of boat speed. Now to go look at video's and see what is there.

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

I wish I had some sort of scale on the map, other than degrees! oh well, Sam has lost about 2-3 miles on the folks behind, all are also narrowing in on the rhumb line to get around the island. It will be interesting to see what will occur between 11pm here, and about 7 am when I get up! They might be close to, or starting to go around the island!

marty


----------



## PCP

Marty,

Yes, nice movie. Sam says that she have done surfs at 17/18K

I was half right about those guys on the East. They have come down fast, but the guys from the lead were also fast, so in the end it was not a big gain.
Anyway, as I had forecast, Nicolas Troussel (one of those guys) beat by a large margin the race best millage on *24h: 293,8 miles*. Thats an average of more than 12k - Not bad for a inexpensive 33ft boat

Jeanne and the two boat close by are closing on Sam. They seem to be a little faster. I believe they are super motivated: After the wins of a Portuguese in the last mini Transats, having an English woman leading on the Figaro Transat should piss a lot of Fench racing sailors ...and they are very good.

Yesterday Jeanne had stated for the press something like this (translation):

*"Better say to Sam Davies to have attention to her rear mirrors. We are going to lose the heavy cavalry to catch her"*     And fact is that Jeanne is closing in

They all have to tack for passing between the two Islands. It is going to be the next interesting call. When is the right moment to do it?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Marty,

Yes, nice movie. Sam says that she have done surfs at 17/18K

I was half right about those guys on the East. They have come down fast, but the guys from the lead were also fast, so in the end it was not a big gain.
Anyway, as I had forecast, Nicolas Troussel (one of those guys) beat by a large margin the race best millage on *24h: 293,8 miles*. Thats an average of more than 12k - Not bad for a inexpensive 33ft boat

Jeanne and the two boat close by are closing on Sam. They seem to be a little faster. I believe they are super motivated: After the wins of a Portuguese in the last mini Transats, having an English woman leading on the Figaro Transat should piss a lot of Fench racing sailors ...and they are very good.

Yesterday Jeanne had stated for the press something like this (translation):

*"Better say to Sam Davies to have attention to her rear mirrors. We are going to lose the heavy cavalry to catch her"*     And fact is that Jeanne is closing in

They all have to gibe for passing between the two Islands. It would be the next interesting call. When is the right moment to do it?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

Where I am at looking, I think Groupe Bel went a bit soon on the gybe, I'd wait about what appears to be 1-2 hrs of sailing then gybe, then gybe to get around the island. To me any how, it looks like GB will have to do 4 gybes to get around the island vs to my eye, trying to do this in 2 ie port and starboard gybes only. 

Thats my call, and I'll stick to it!

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Paulo,
> 
> Where I am at looking, I think Groupe Bel went a bit soon on the gybe, I'd wait about what appears to be 1-2 hrs of sailing then gybe, then gybe to get around the island. To me any how, it looks like GB will have to do 4 gybes to get around the island vs to my eye, trying to do this in 2 ie port and starboard gybes only.
> 
> Thats my call, and I'll stick to it!
> 
> Marty


Marty,

I am not so sure. Kito De Pavant is one of the best. I believe he can make it with only another gibe. I think he is trying to make that leg with 14k of wind instead of 13/12 (if the gibe was made where you are saying). It is possible that he is going to pass really near Tenerife an Gomera to get the deflected wind and have more power on the sails.

Just guessing. We will see.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

NO! That's not it.

See today's movie:
Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Kito has broken one of the rudders on a whale. He is going to Tenerife for repairs. Bad luck He saw the whale and was avoiding her but then she changed direction an dived. Broke the ruder with the tail.


----------



## PCP

Look what I have found :

YouTube - Transat AG2R 2010 - 25 avril 2010 - En Mer

YouTube - Transat AG2R 2010 - 26 avril 2010 - En Mer

These are a bit longer.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Longer is better, not that I have looked at the longer versions yet. but the ones they originally showed, were rather short. I am not getting voice, but knowing my luck, with a race that starts in France, the words will be french, which I will not understand any how.......

So that is why Kito headed SE so soon. Damage, major bummer, he was close enough to the front for some potential silver IMHO.

Now to go look and see if the others have gibed as of yet. and look at the longer video's, take the dog for a walk...........

How often are the positions modified? Usually I look and it is a sorta stream for many other races, this one does not change but what seems like once every hour or two. Refresh after 30 min does not change things. Other races, such as Sydney hobart when I looked at it, the positions were constantly in motion.......maybe it is me!

marty


----------



## blt2ski

I am not just confused right now, but REALLY confused, I thought they had to go around that island, but they went to the north of it! Or is the turning point some X miles off the coast to the north?!?!?!

They will probably head in the direction they are to Cap Vert, then head west, then a bit north to the end judging by the current ocean wind, about 14 across at that point, a bit north has a hole with 0-4 knots!

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> I am not just confused right now, but REALLY confused, I thought they had to go around that island, but they went to the north of it! Or is the turning point some X miles off the coast to the north?!?!?!
> 
> They will probably head in the direction they are to Cap Vert, then head west, then a bit north to the end judging by the current ocean wind, about 14 across at that point, a bit north has a hole with 0-4 knots!
> 
> Marty


Marty,

They have messed up I mean not the sailors but the organization. The mark was not at the right place, I mean, on the map. They have changed it and now the courses make sense again.

That's the only mark. Now it is as they want, till Saint Barthelemy.

Sam is resisting the chace. Three against one and she was able to win 10 miles. That's my kind of girl

Do you walk the dog? I am "walked" by the dog 

I have a Serra da Estrela, a Portuguese mountain dog that was used for protecting the sheeps from the wolfs.

Cao da Serra da Estrela Information and Pictures, Estrela Mountain Dogs

What kind of dog do you have?

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

My wifes and I British background gives way to a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Small enough to go to work with her, fit in the bow of the boat, altho this pic was taken last july when he was 4 month old, I've had English sheep dogs, Alaskan Malamutes, dauschounds.....mutts.......

Well good to know I was not going crazy. will have to go look and see what is going on currently after an 8 hr nap!

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

I see the fellow in Groupe Bel is heading north again, he must have his rudder fixed and will give chase, altho more a where can I finish than potential in the silver. Good for sponsors I am sure! Sam is cruising along, I could see being a bit farther south where there is a bit more wind, but north may pay off too, a knot slower, less distance by X miles can pay off vs the knot faster and farther distance!

Off to work!
marty


----------



## PCP

Your Dog looks like it owns your boat 

Kito is going to pass the mark and he is going to be the last, but I bet he is not going to finnish last (if the boat is in conditions).

These guys never leave a race...if they can finnish it.

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

I was thinking about his chances while driving before equipment failure on one of my mowers......I'm going to bet he will pas 5-10 of the slower boats, based on what he did at the beginning! he might get higher, but15-20th is my guess on finish. I do not believe he will finish last, even tho he is last now! I know nothing about the guy, other than where he was before heading to shore for repairs! and what little you have said about him.

Marty


----------



## PCP

This is his site:

Beltchiztour.com - Kito de Pavant

Take a look at the *video: Rodeo on board Grupe Bell* (his other boat).

Beltchiztour.com - Kito de Pavant - Liste des videos

This are the sailing achievements:

Beltchiztour.com - Kito de Pavant - Kito de Pavant


----------



## blt2ski

I liked his comments about not liking being at the back of the pack, but sees some potential possibilities. He will catch up, now it is a where will he finish overall, but his sponsor should be proud of what and how he is doing etc.

In the mean time, I have been looking at a 1900 French time where the boats are for what seems like 2 hrs and no update as to how the boats are doing, kind of frustrating. Anyway, back to laundry, sun is back out, fix the mower so I can work tomorrow, then maybe fix a few things on Amoretto before the YC meeting tonight, along with going and getting Winston from spouses office!

He thinks he owns the boat, but in reality not. He does get his way with the home tho, when the three cats let him! LOL

I have a recent pic of him in the same rough spot on the boat, a bit bigger now at 22lb/10KGs vs 6-8 lb/3-4KG when the pic was taken.

marty


----------



## PCP

First I thought it was real time, but its an update system.

Updated at 5.00, 8.00, 11.00, 15.00, 19.00 CET or GMT +1.

USA Time Zones: Standard Time + Daylight Saving Time + Time Zone information

Do you have seen the Kito video on the Open 60 (rodeo)?

here you have morore - Kito at speed:

YouTube - IMOCA - Entraînement de Groupe Bel par Mistral

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Ah so that is why the positions are not updated as often as I thought they should be! Bummer, hourly would be nicer than every 4-6 hrs.....

I have not looked at the whole video as of yet, I saw the first 20-30 secs and said, later time! 

Will look in a bit, just go the monster from spouses office, now to go walk him, paint an arbor for MIL(mother in law)......


----------



## blt2ski

Interesting Sam is moving a bit more south, is just out of the lead to one whom is staying north, but more wind to the south. BA is 250 miles behind, but do not think that will last not that they are at the north end of the island mark, will make up some distance IMHO over the next 24-48 hrs, may catch the back boats...............

Marty


----------



## PCP

New leader, almost side by side with Sam Davies.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

It's one of the world's best sailors: Armel le Cleac'h. This guy has arrived second in the two last Vendee Globe and has won the IMOCA championship (Open60) in 2008. He is a very strong contender for the win.

Brit Air Souffle & Passion - Accueil

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Interesting Sam is moving a bit more south, is just out of the lead to one whom is staying north, but more wind to the south. BA is 250 miles behind, but do not think that will last not that they are at the north end of the island mark, will make up some distance IMHO over the next 24-48 hrs, may catch the back boats...............
> 
> Marty


Yes you are right. There are more wind on the South and now it is Jeanne that is trying that game. I have read that "Circle Vert" have also been on the lead, but Sam recovered and put between them 10 miles.

The most interesting move is probably the one by Adrien Hardy (10th). He is as fast as the leaders, but in a much better course.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Almost ALL the boats are going a big south of the rhumb line to get the 2-4 knot higher winds. altho the speed is not that much different if at at at the 1500 time position. But that could change on us in millaseconds or minutes for that matter. slightly bigger waves to surf, and they could catch up and gain very quick. You can see a 15-20 knot band of wind going across about where they are all headed, with a slight turn up to the finish. 

BA is heading a bit farther north than I thought. but that may pay off.........have to see. They may be shooting for a northerly push in the wind, shorter course, if this happens, they make major gains.

Off to work, hopefully the mower does not break today, have 7 homes to hit today!

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty,
You are using the wind prevision (+6 +12h)? Using that information and considering the rhumb line, I would say that Adrien Hardy, and the last, but not the least , Armel Le Cleac'h are the ones that are playing better.

Adrien Hardy, from the last update to this one, has gone from 10th to 6th and is not only the fastest, as it is the one that is close to the rumb line. He is going to jump places on the classification.

Kito is playing the same way and I believe that not only tomorrow he will not be the last, as he is going to diminish the distance to the leaders. He is now at 238 miles. He will see tomorrow.

Smackdady are you lurking around ?

What If I said to you that Adrien Hardy is the guy that have performed the most amazing seamanship feat that I have ever heard about?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Hmmm, a +6, +12 win provision........hmmmmmm........better go click some buttons to see what I can come up with......... hmmmmmmmm.......

Been nine hrs since I last checked, and only have a 1900 update, so 4 hrs later than I last looked, hard to say what is going on, other than Jeanne appears to be taking a major turn south! 

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

Found the future wind prediction bar at the bottom.

Will have to play guess on what folks are doing. Not sure what Jeanne is up to or thinking with her turn south.........anyway, same and the other three in front seem to be doing well, and are on reasonably correct courses to get to the finish is the least time.


----------



## blt2ski

Pic is a little darker than the one earlier of WInston, but same general area, you can see how much bigger the mongral is now, with his new pdf, same brand, a size bigger.

THinking there should be an update about now, 10:15 pm here last was 3 hrs ago, ie 0500 in Fr. But nothing. time for bed! check back in 8 hrs or so.

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Found the future wind prediction bar at the bottom.
> 
> Will have to play guess on what folks are doing. ....


Now you are going to have fun...and learn a lot with it, with the best teachers

I was right about Adrien Hardy, he is recovering places and he is the fastest. Now he is 5th and closing on Jeanne. The same apllies to the last (not for long), Kito. He is faster than everebody, except Hardy. He has won 10 miles to the leader and a lot more to the slower guys on the back of the race.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Yesterday...nice movie.

YouTube - Transat AG2R La MONDIALE 2010 / 11ème jour

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010


----------



## blt2ski

Only can see the 1500 time shot, but the BA boat has made some advances taking more of a direct route, still getting some wind, looks like the wind may fill in a bit more to the north. That should be to the northern folks advantage.

any way, as the ol saying goes, "I owe I owe, off to work I go!"

Marty


----------



## PCP

It is going to be a very interesting and very tactical finish.

I am not sure about the best route. The guys on the North and South seem to have an advantage&#8230; for now. But the wind is going to leave the ones on the North, in about 6 to 8 hours.

The guys on the South seem to have more wind pressure all the way, but it will compensate the extra mileage? The question is how much south should they go to pay off?

Now it is clear why Jeanne has moved to South.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Take a look at the new video:

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Today :

YouTube - Transat AG2R La MONDIALE 2010 / 12ème jour


----------



## blt2ski

I can not log on to the actual position part of the site, so I do not know how they are doing, maybe in an hour or so they will be updated. 

What is amazing to me watching the video's. They are doing 11-12 knots, with finger tip control, meanwhile in my 85 Jeanneau arcadia, granted all of about a 1M shorter, at 8 knots I feel like it is all i can do to control the boat sometimes. Makes one want a different boat so one can go faster, along with being in control!LOL

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty,

The guy that is going faster is the last one, I mean, was the last one, because he has already overtaken two boats . Kito, that had to stop at Canaries for repairs (after a broken ruder in an encounter with a whale) have won 40 miles to the leaders in a little bit more than 24 hours, and a lot more to everybody else).

The other guy to watch is Hardy (4th), that have won 20 miles to the leaders in 24 hours and is closing on Jeanne. Both have chosen a North course, closer to the Rumb line.

Next ours will be very interesting, with different wind and course options ahead.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

The northern course is looking up. I see with the 1500 positions, some of the southern folks have turned farther south, which from the last wind prediction I saw, was not needed, they could stay the direction they were, to slightly north. 

Oh well, it will be interesting over the next few hrs. I can understand Kito going north, while it looked like the winds would not be there, reality is he has EVERYTHING to gain goin north, and nothing to lose, as he was already in last place, so if the wind dies as it appeared like it might a day ro two ago, oh well, but if it holds....he's gold, or is that silver dispite the stop and getting a new rudder.

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Paulo,
> 
> The northern course is looking up. I see with the 1500 positions, some of the southern folks have turned farther south, which from the last wind prediction I saw, was not needed, they could stay the direction they were, to slightly north.
> 
> Oh well, it will be interesting over the next few hrs. I can understand Kito going north, while it looked like the winds would not be there, reality is he has EVERYTHING to gain goin north, and nothing to lose, as he was already in last place, so if the wind dies as it appeared like it might a day ro two ago, oh well, but if it holds....he's gold, or is that silver dispite the stop and getting a new rudder.
> 
> Marty


They will have more wind on the South. I am very curious to see if Kito has the balls to pass the rumb line (going North) there will be more wind there, but he has to be at the right place at the right time (big gamble). Correction, he is not the last, he has already passed two

I am curious to see if it pays off to the guys that really went South. I believe they are expecting to make 12 K while the guys on the center are going to make only 8k, and that for about 24h. I am also curious about Hardy and Jeanne. Jeanne was the fastest (on the water) on the last 24h, but Hardy was the guy that made more way (near the rumb line).

Links to some online magazines (English) that are covering the race:

| The Daily Sail

Samantha Davies and Romain Attanasio enter Transat Ag2r - Yachts and Yachting Online

Sail-World.com : Transat AG2R-La Mondiale - Groupe Bel in the leading trio!

BYM Sailing & Sports News

Sam Davies and Roman Attanasio take lead in Transat AG2R La Mondiale to St Barts - Telegraph

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

*WOW!* Kito is going for a hard gamble. He has crossed the rumb line and he is going North (see last post).

Hardy has overtaken Jeanne and the leader is only 33 miles away. He is now 3th, but I think he is running out of luck (not much wind ahead). Jeanne seams to be in a better position for the next 24h.

I am very curious about the three on the South. They are all very good sailors, but can they recover the 130 miles to the leader? I don't thinck so (the leader is also going South), but I think they are going to cut that distance in half, on the next 48h.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

As I said earlier, if things work out right, Kito will potentially go from last at the mid mark, to something potentially higher at the finish. I have hi at 23rd at the 1900 time. 

Other south, seem to be going farther south, not sure that is good or bad at this time as I write. WIll look later tonight for me any how at wind potential etc. 

Off to a local YC, opening boating day/weekend over the weekend. Parades, crew race, and other asst adventures here in Seattle. A big 102 boat at the moment seattle to Port Townsend sat, back on sunday, with a party sat night. Setup as a prusuit style, ie slow boats take off first, then the supposid handicap time you are faster than the slow guys, you take off behind and try to catch them, if you do, you're ahead, if you do not, pretty simple, they beat you. So whomever gets to the finish line first, is first, and down the line! My club has one coming up the first weekend in June. fun way to Cruise/race somewhere and back.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Fantastic Race!!! One of the contenders has compared it with a gigantic chess game...and it is not far away from it. 

Kito, the one with the bold moves that had to make a stop in Canary Islands to change a rudder, has overtaken more 5 boats. But more important than that, he recovered in two days 90 miles to the leaders. He has only to recover more 141 to win the race (improbable).

Hardy is also making an incredible race. Four days ago he was 10th, at 107 miles from the leader, now he is 3rd, but only 7 miles to the lead.

The guys that have chosen the good option for the night were the ones on the North. Quite unexpectedly (the weather forecast was against them) they have won over everybody.

Generali and Yan Elies have made a come back to the front of the race (2nd) and from the previous leader pack, only remain Armel Le Cleac'h and Britair, that are now first.

The guys that have chosen the more extreme South option recovered about 20 miles to the leader, but they will need to do better than that for coming to the head of the race. 

Previsions?   

Very difficult. It is really a chess game. There is more constant wind on the South, but wouldn't it be too much South, too far away to pay off?

On the North there is a patch with very weak and variable wind, but if they can pass that, they will find good wind and a much shorter path. What is the right option? I don't know, I like the gambling idea of the North path and I will bet on Hardy and Yann. And of course, on Kito who is the one that is further North.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

*WOW!!!! HARDY IS FIRST.* He was 10th four days ago, recovered 115 miles to the leaders and he has now 6 miles over Yann.

Hardy is a mini and class40 ocean racer, not a Figaro specialist. A very good one. He won the 2009 Transat "La Solidaire du chocolat" (class 40 with Lamotte) and the 2006 "Les Sables, Azores, Les Sables" (solo-mini) but he is best known by an astonishing seamanship feat:

On the 2007 mini Transat (solo), he lost his mast and alone he put it up again. I don't mean an improvising rig, no, all the mast. Resumed racing and finnish 6th among 86 Ocean racers. That has astonished even the most seasoned sailors.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

THey are all spread out north and south now. Not following the leaders or sheep or what ever you want to call it. 

It will be interesting over the next 48-72 hrs as to what goes on. Up north does look like some wind could fill in. Wonder if that was Kito's plan all along, or if he decided to gamble after the rudder break/loss of time? He could hit the outskirts of that big system to the NW of him, and follow it in to the finish meanwhile the folks to the south do not have as much wind, slightly slower etc......chess game!

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> THey are all spread out north and south now. Not following the leaders or sheep or what ever you want to call it.
> 
> It will be interesting over the next 48-72 hrs as to what goes on. Up north does look like some wind could fill in. Wonder if that was Kito's plan all along, or if he decided to gamble after the rudder break/loss of time? He could hit the outskirts of that big system to the NW of him, and follow it in to the finish meanwhile the folks to the south do not have as much wind, slightly slower etc......chess game!
> 
> Marty


Sorry for not having posted sooner.I had to go to Lisbon, for my goddaughter's first communion: Family reunion with lots of good wine and good spirits. Nice day

You are right, Kito had planned that risky move right after passing the mark on the Canary Islands. I began to suspect of his intentions some days ago, but I had doubts if it was really what he was planning (big balls ). Fact is that he had nothing to lose. Big gamble, very good rooting and incredible sailing. Now I believe he is a contender for the win....and what a win it would be. Now he is 12th, that means that he has overtaken 13 boats, but the most important is that he has recovered more 30 miles to the leader. Now he only needs to recover 112 miles.

Hardy still leads but has no wind ahead. Kito seems to be in a slightly better spot. If he passes the small patch with weak and variable wind that he has ahead without losing too much time (lots of work for this night), I would say that tomorrow by this time he will be among the 6 first and more important, he will have recovered another 30 miles to the leader.

The guys on the South have finally caught the wind, but they have to go even more South to follow it. This night, they are going to make an average of 8 or 9k while kito will be lucky if can make 4 or 5k. But if after tomorrow he can average 7k, he will have a winning hand

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

The lateral distance between Kito, on the North course and Nicolas Lunven, on the South course is now more than 625 miles...and increasing. That's crazy

For those that can read French I would recommend this:

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

That's very interesting and for once I completely agree with them.

Some of the racers say that last night was one of the worst of their carriers.

Hardy had to turn sharply south (to have any wind) and lost the lead (- 10 miles). Joseph Brault is leading. He is having problems with the satellite connection and don't has weather information. Probably it is why he is leading . Weather information have been, on this weak and variable winds, many times misleading.

Kito seems to have made the worst part of the no wind patch. He has won 7 miles to the new leader (but won almost 20 to Hardy, the previous leader).

On the South all are still going South and going fast (8,9K) with everybody resisting to jib to Saint Barth.

That's a very tense race. They are all very nervous, some say that the sound of the flapping sails are making them crazy

Next 24 hours will probably decide not who is going to win, but the ones that are not going to win.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

I was wondering what the spread north to south was. That tri that is doing the video is probably not liking that spread. 

It appears like the wind is no where out their. Altho south does look better. 

Will check it out tonight, I am looking at the 3pm positions. 

SOunds like you had a good time in Lisbon with family. That is always a good thing!

Marty


----------



## PCP

Finally some of the guys on the South have made what is hopefully the last jib to Saint Barth: Jeanne, Troussel e Armel Tripon are the ones. They are making 7/8k, can point to the right direction and it looks like they are going to have good wind all the way to the finish.

Nicolas Lunven is still going South, looking for stronger wind and it remains to be seen if Sam, Morvan and Le Cleac'h are going to jib at the same latitude ( as Jeanne) or if they are going further South, like Lunven.

On the North, they are having trouble to cross that patch of weak and variable wind. They are making between 2 and 5k and they desperately look for wind, going in all directions .

Another terrible night for the guys on the North . They are losing a lot of time .

That's an incredible race. I am at lost and I have no idea of who has the best chance to win. Well, I am not the only one, the guys from the official site seem to be as clueless as I am

Next 24 hours will be very important, that's for sure.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

The 5am positions are up. Looks to me like the folks down south have the upper or at least better hand/options. Kito may have run out of luck, still in less than 4-6 knots of wind, and does not look promising over the next 24-3 hrs, meanwhile to the south, they all look like they will have 10-16 knots winds. Rhumb line may work, but frankly, I am thinking the farther south have advantages, with right now +2 knot boat speeds. 

But then what do I know, I'm just a desk jockey at the puter right now, waiting to go get spouse from work at 8pm my time, as her car dies sat night!

marty


----------



## PCP

You are starting to play it right I believe you quite right on those predictions.

Kito is out of the main game (unless he can pull out another crazy stunt ).

The ones that can win the race seems to be, or the two guys on the center (Hardy and the leader - Brault) or the ones from the South pack (Morvan, Jeanne, Sam and Le Cleac'h).

If the weather forecast is true for the next 36 hours, the ones on the center, that are making a shorter course, will have about 10-12K of wind and will be making about 7K. The ones on the South will have more 5-6K of wind speed and should be making more 3-4k on the boat speed (10-11k).

Probably at that time ( +36h) the two groups (Center and South) will still be very close, in what regards winning possibilities. I believe that the race will only be decided on the last days, or even on the last day 

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Looks like the southern folks will/should have the advantage, wind is holding, appears to look like it will hold. Kito is heading due south! at 7pm Fr time. 

The lower folks have gained in standings, but do not remember how far out of the lean in miles they were at the last position. About 40 miles behind, gained 2-4 spots ea, ie Sam, Jeanne and company. 

It will be interesting to see where they will be about 11pm my time/5 am fr time later tonight after the night sail.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Today's movie. Not bad, but I bet that on the next days we will have great ones (with more wind coming in ).





Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

using what I would call quick simple math, taking miles remaining divided by current speed......... 

The leader/mid pack folks 1250 miles at 7 knots equal 178 hrs plus or minus, lower south group, ie sam/jeanne and company, 1300 miles at 9 knots equal 144 hrs or there abouts. While they are behind per say, they are about a day to a day and a half farther ahead using simple math as shown. I realize the lower are going to go a bit farther than 1300 miles, but still, that is a bunch of time for the mid group folks to make up!

marty


----------



## blt2ski

5am info is up, former leaders in the middle have made all of 20 miles to the end, the others over 70! some are pointing due south in the middle and northern folks............

should be interesting to see what has happened during the day, or my night!


----------



## blt2ski

1hr after last post, 8 am is up, lower group has made up many miles on middle north group. Kito has gone from a high of 12th, all the way back down to 24th......

circle vert might be in the drivers seat. same winds as Sam/jeanne and a couple of others overlapped a few miles south, but just enough north, same winds, could be it, about 6 days out.......then again............

2305 hrs here in the NW US, time for bed!

Marty


----------



## PCP

Yes, I agree. Yesterday, the weather forecast showed, for the next 24/36h, a central path with stronger wind that the guys in the center were trying to catch. Well, it has disappeared from the forecast. That will leave them with no chance of winning the race.

So it seems that the guys that went deep South were right after all and between them two ladies, Jeanne and Sam that are now 3rd and 4th.

About the winning chances of Morvan (Circle vert, now 1st), compared with the trio south of him (Jeanne, Sam and Le Cleac'h), they are difficult to access. The Southern trio will have a bit more wind but mainly they will have a better course (better wing angle) on the final days, before arriving at Saint Barth.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Hummm! It seems Morvan (Circle vert) is reading my posts    

He is heading South to join the other three.

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Yawn! stretch........

Kito is now last, I'll still give him credit for a ballsy attempt going north, if the wind had filled or stuck around........hmmmmmm.....

Southern is doing about as I thought overnight for me any how 

I'm a bit surprised Morvan is heading south as he is, then again, he may feel the go south a bit will gain him in the end. It could very well end up a last 6-12 hr drag race between 4-6 boats and in view of the finish, ala whom can trim the sails, boat etc best over the last 50-100 miles! From a spectator view, all the better/BEST!

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> ... It could very well end up a last 6-12 hr drag race between 4-6 boats and in view of the finish, ala whom can trim the sails, boat etc best over the last 50-100 miles! From a spectator view, all the better/BEST!
> 
> Marty


Yes, I agree, and you can understand now, why a race in such a "cheap" and unspectacular boat is one of the most popular in France.

Make a Transat with 50 of the best sailors, on equal boats that can sail full throttle without breaking and you will have a fight till the end of the race

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

The three leading boats are inside a 5 mile radius. That's close

Le Cleac'h is leading and Jeanne and Sam are really close. They are all on a direct course to Saint Barth.

Morvan is going a little bit more South, looking for more wind and a better wind angle for the final days.

I believe the winner will be one of these sailors.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Looks like the other three are heading a bit more south to be inline with Morvan at the 1500 may 6 position time. I would imagine they will gybe again pretty soon to head more northerly in direction.

Going to be a whom makes fewer mistakes these last few days.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Eh!Eh! I was almost sure but I have waited till the 19.00 actualization to be really sure. Le Cleac'h, Jeanne and Sam went South, not because they were sure that there was more wind there, but just to control Morvan. It is a strategically move. They prefer to lose some miles to Morvan to let him lose and out of control

They have a huge respect for the guy and they have their reasons : Morvan is the biggest specialist on this boat (Figaro Beneteau). The France offshore solo championship is raced on this boat and Morvan have won the title in 2009, 2008 and 2000, with a 2nd place in 2005. That's quite an achievement.

They went South because they know that they would be still ahead of him (on the same course) and that way they can control the race and protect themselves from a lucky strike.

But attention, the nights are dark (no moon) and they all still have their Joker.I mean the four have not yet spent their stealth 24 hours mode. Each of them can stay invisible to all other racers (and for us) for 24 hours. And I am sure they are going to use it. This night?

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Today's movie:

YouTube - Transat AG2R La Mondiale - Images du leader Armel le Cleach - 6 Mai 2010

And the weekly reportage on Sailing News (sail cable television):

YouTube - DesTopNews N°17-2010 English

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Stealth? Is this a turn off the locater beacon for 24 hrs? if so, if in eye site, not big, altho I can see using it at night!

5am is up as I type this, there is a little "e" after the placing. Estimate? if so, they went stealth as you said they would. I do nto know the rules as well as you do obviously. Hopefully I am somewhat close to what I am assuming stealth mode is.

About an hr or so for me, then off to bed.

Will see what is going on in 10 hrs or so, about 7 am my time!


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Stealth? Is this a turn off the locater beacon for 24 hrs? if so, if in eye site, not big, altho I can see using it at night!


Yes, that's it. Since several racers have already used it, I can show it to you:

1- Go to the main board race ( Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010 ) and click on the 1st square on the top left, to make it bigger.

2- Go to the bottom left and you will see two arrows. The horizontal one says -"07/05/2010 FR". The vertical one says - "1.0X".

3- Click on the first one (horizontal) and click and drag the vertical one at least to the middle of the cursor.

4- You are going to see a "movie" of the race, with the boats looking like little mad ants . The vertical cursor permits you to change the speed of the boats. If you put it on max speed you will see the days and nights passing almost every second.

5- While this is happening look at the top left where it says - "Relevé du "00/00/2010 à 00.00 FR". You will see the time passing by, and underneath you can see the successive leaders of the race, changing position.

6- If you look attentively you are going to see that sometimes, over the leader it appears a sign: "FU" an after that the name of the boat. "Fu" is for "furtive" and that means stealth in English. That means that boat is using is "stealth mode option" and cannot be tracked for 24 hours. Most of French ocean races have this particularity.

7- One last thing. You can go manually to any boat position, going backwards. Click and drag the vertical arrow of the big central cursor, on the bottom. Has you have the correspondent time of each boat position (look at the time on the top left) and as you can click on each boat and see the distance to the leader, you can know, for all boats, if they are losing or winning time and how much miles they are losing or winning in a day or in any other period of time.

I hope my bad English permits you, and the other guys to understand all this, because one of the things that makes this race interesting is the kind of information we have available. That permits us to follow the race, the strategies of each racer and the overall performance almost as if we been there, racing with them .

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Regarding the race, we can see some interesting things:

There is more wind on the South, but not much more. From the four main contenders (on the South), the one more on the North is Le Cleac'h, the leader and he is making 7.8K. Then, to the South is Jeanne making 8k (4.8m to the leader); then at about the same latitude, Morvan, doing 8.1k (10.5 miles to the leader); then, more to the South, Sam, doing 8.3k (13.1 miles to the leader).

The 0.5k difference of speed between Le Cleac'h and Sam and the better wind angle to Saint Barth will be enough to pay off, regarding the extra mileage?

Comparing the wins and losses on the last 6 hours, before all turned South, we can see that Jeanne has lost 1.8 miles to the leader, that Sam has lost 2.8 miles and Morvan has won to everybody (2.2 miles to the leader).

Watch out Morvan, he is the big specialist on this boat. I know that and the guys that are racing against him know that too. 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

I am not seeing the "fu" after/near or equal of leaders or boats. I did get the other parts to work. it is interesting to see the where and how they are all sailing, along with the day vs night flying thru the thing. 

They ie lead 4 seem to have gone a bit farther south with the 3pm location. 

Will be interesting to see how it goes over the next and last 72 hrs or there abouts.

marty


----------



## PCP

Yes, they will finish in about three days.

When they go "Furtive" you will see, or better, you will not see them. They will disappear from the map. I would not be surprised if they chose to disappear all at the same time

Sam has jibed for Saint Barth. I think this is going to be her last jib. I don't see any reason to go further South. I believe that if the others 3 don't do the same, they will lose time.

On the last 8 hours, since my last post, everybody has lost time for the leader (Le Cleac'h). Jeanne lost 1.1m, Morvan lost 2.1, Sam lost 0.6m.

But now Sam is winning to everybody. It would be the right time to play "Furtive".

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Tell me if I am wrong on this, But when they go "furtive" I realize you and I can not see them, nor competition. But I would assume for safety reason, the RC or equal still has the ability to see them?!?!?

That appears to be a good jibe for same IMHO also, I would imagine if a 9-10 pm shot was out on top of the 7pm then we would see the others jibing also. Next 24-48 hrs is the check/checkmate time to a degree, unless it ends up a sprint to the end, then it is the who makes the fewest errors, and gets the most boat speed.

marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Tell me if I am wrong on this, But when they go "furtive" I realize you and I can not see them, nor competition. But I would assume for safety reason, the RC or equal still has the ability to see them?!?!?
> 
> ...marty


I don't know, probably they disconnect the "thing" on the boat. If they are in trouble they can switch it back, and they have an Epirb anyway.

Yes, everybody followed Sam's move. They have visual contact with each other, I mean, not with all of them, but with the one that is closest, and they exchange information on the radio. That's why I have said Sam's move should be made at night, on furtive mode. Switch of position lights and jib. The others would never know till it was too late.

As it is, it is a very close match. Regarding the last 24 hours, everybody won to the leader. Sam was the one that won more (4.2m), Jeanne won 2.9 and Morvan won 1.9.

Fantastic race 36 hours to the finish, on a Transat, you have four contenders in a circle with a 5 miles radium .

Let's see what happens when they play the "Furtive" mode. They are all going at a good speed (9K) on what appears to be a direct course to Saint Barth.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

No sure that going stealth will help too much at this time, unless they do it at night, and make a major shift to the NW or equal towards st barth. In the mean time, LeCleatch seems to have more speed the the other three just behind. Not sure that Sam could gain the 15 miles or there abouts, but being as she is farther north.......hmmmmm......strange things have happened. Morved is pretty much right there with Sam too........

Probably have to wait about 2-3 hrs for the 5m report to see what is going on.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Le Cleac'h is the only one of the four that is using the spinnaker over the jib. I don't know if that little extra sail (on the bottom) is responsible for the little extra speed.

YouTube - Transat AG2R 2010 - 7 mai 2010 - En Mer

There is a series of squals ahead. It will be interesting.

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

With how light the winds appear to be, It would not surprise me if Le Cleac'h having the jib up along with the spin, this could add up to .5-1 extra knot of Boat speed. Or at the reading time, he was in a stronger/steadier flow, the others in a more varied but still ave about the same wind speed. 

A few more hrs until the 5 am time. Then what are you doing up at this time posting, isn't it about 2-4 am there in Portugal? 

Not sure how you are seeing the squalls, unless it was in the wording part of the video, in which case......no parlais francais! well not really good, a few words.........

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> With how light the winds appear to be, It would not surprise me if Le Cleac'h having the jib up along with the spin, this could add up to .5-1 extra knot of Boat speed. Or at the reading time, he was in a stronger/steadier flow, the others in a more varied but still ave about the same wind speed.
> 
> A few more hrs until the 5 am time. Then what are you doing up at this time posting, isn't it about 2-4 am there in Portugal?
> 
> Not sure how you are seeing the squalls, unless it was in the wording part of the video, in which case......no parlais francais! well not really good, a few words.........
> 
> Marty


The diference is really only the bottom of the jib. I think that can add something like 0.2k or 0.3, not more.

About the squals....I read French they call it "Grains".

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

I was watching a movie... a really Bad movie . Now I am going to bed, to read a book, a good one . we are the more western European Country, so we use, like the Brits, CET -1, or Greenwich time, if you want to call it that way. Now here it is 00.50 minutes.

Till tomorrow,

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Enjoy your sleep! 5:23 pm here! Tried to get a jack and jill going at my club, few issues on my end, still had 4 boats out. Wish it would have been more! 4 of 50!......not good! pretty poor IMHO!

I'll send you a copy of a magazine article in a month or two on "MY" boat! That will put you to sleep!In the mean time, I'll wait until the 5 am positions are up......

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

8am is up, looks like Sam and Morvan have and are making up some time during the night. Probably about 2-3 am where they are, so a few more hrs of darkness to work with. All 4 are going faster than last report, wind appears up 2-4 knots, along with maybe all 4 went to a jib/spin upfront too. Oh to see more closely!LOL

Off to bed, up in a few, then to MIL's for a visit.

marty


----------



## PCP

Le Cleac'h opens the game, or should I say hide the game . He is the first to play "furtive". We will only know where he is tomorrow at 5 am (the same with all the racers).

On the last known position he had an advantage of 8.2 miles over Jeanne, 12.8 over Morvan and 14.6 over Sam.

On the last 6 hours, Morvan has won 2.4 miles to Jeanne, Sam won 1.3 to Jeanne and lost 1.1 to Morvan.

I believe that at 14.00 hours, race time, some of the leader pack are going to play furtive too.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Some interesting moves, where they are sailing etc at the 1500 position, including Morvans "fu" position. i would be he is not that far away, then again, makes it more of a guessing game as to where he went vs the others.He was not that far away from Sam, so if she is in eyesight.........

Off to catch a ferry, next look for me will be the 1900, then may be the 0500 tonight.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Hummm! Something wrong, it was not Morvan that went furtive, but Le Cleac'h, the leader, (11.00 race time) and it was at night. If he has shut the lights and changed course nobody is going to find him.

Morvan, on my map, at 15.00 is not on furtive mode. Sam has closed on him and Jeanne changed course and dived South, losing the 2nd place.

I am going to look at the weather forecast to see if I can understand Jeanne's move . 

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Jeanne could be following Morvan no?!?! she might have better eyes during the night that we think with moonlight etc. This is a swag on my part. OR, as you are thinking, a storm or something up ahead.

Off to catch a ferry.

Marty


----------



## PCP

A small translation from the AG2R site:

Today 7.00 AM race time:

"Like yesterday, today, they try to maximize the acceleration on the squals and try to avoid the edge for avoiding being trapped in the soft area on the back. … the trade winds now sets in the East is expected to gradually switch to the south-east before returning tomorrow in the Northeast. "We will then have a very hefty trade winds," said Eric Mas Meteo Consult. A situation that could allow Green Circle and Savéol to pick up the score." …. 

Paulo


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Jeanne could be following Morvan no?!?! she might have better eyes during the night that we think with moonlight etc. This is a swag on my part. OR, as you are thinking, a storm or something up ahead.
> 
> ....
> Marty


Marty,
Read post 112. It is not Morvan that went furtive. The guy that went furtive was the leader, Le Cleac'h. Le Cleac'h was the guy that was nearer to Jeanne and you could be right. Le Cleac'h can be just ahead of jeanne and jeanne can be following him.

Morvan (circle vert) is the leader till confirmation of Le Cleac'h (Brit Air) position.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Just got home, 5 am is up, LeCleac'h is still furtive, others are still open. 

Have not really studied the positions for the day/night as of yet. It will be interesting of Jeanne is on top of LeCleac'h when his furtive time is up.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Howwww!!! This is one of the best races I have ever followed.<O</O

Sam is slowly closing on Morvan. Now, with 230 miles to the Finnish she is 3rd at only 1.9 miles to Morvan (the leader).<O</O

Jeanne option to dive South has proved right, she is faster and is closing on Morvan (only 0.3 miles) and I bet she is going to overtake him at 11.00 (race time). We will see then, when Le Cleac'h goes out of "furtive" mode if he also went South, as Jeanne. If not Jeanne is probably in a best spot for the last miles.<O</O

At 11.00 it is possible that some of the front pack (jeanne) go "Furtive".<O></O>

The next gamble is how to make the passage between the Islands. You can go very near the island to get the reflected wind (stronger) and then opening the course not to be shadowed by the Island, or you can pass at distance, trying not to lose any wind.<O></O>

I am really waiting for that 11.00 report to see where is Le Cleac'h and if he still leads. That's a exciting race <O></O>

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

The leader is still Le Cleac'h. He seems to have won some miles to Jeanne and the others the last 24h. Not much, 3 or 4 miles.

193 miles to the finish, Le Cleac'h has finished his furtive mode, and all the other three (from the front pack) went furtive. We will only be able to see them tomorrow at 11.00 (race time). They should be very near to Saint Barth (less than 50 miles, more than 10 miles).

Marty, regarding Jeanne and that move to the South, she was not going after Le Cleac'h. Quite the opposite, from the front pack it was Le Cleac'h the only one that covered Jeanne's move, going also South (now we can see it) some time after Jeanne.

That was a very good move and it is a shame that Jeanne was not on furtive mode. If Le Cleac'h had not covered it, Jeanne would have won some miles.

Recovering 13 miles in 190 is a dificult task for the pursuers, but not impossible, cause they know they can change course knowing that Le Cleac'h can not see them and cannot cover their moves.

Transat AG2R La Mondiale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

I'm trying to look at the moves over the last 24 hrs, but still a bit sleepy. I would agree, if Jeanne did do some gaining per say with that move, it is too bad she did not go furtive sooner to hide it. bad chess move!

I'll grab some breakfast and look over the moves overnight, at least for me overnight!

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

I should probably before typing go back and verify the boats, but, it appears Sam and morvan were starting to go more south and west as they went furtive toward Jeanne and LeCleac'h. But we will not know the extent untill tomorrow obviously, not how they are attacking the islands and what they do to the winds/currents etc. 

LeCleac'h looks like he is heading between the two big islands to the east, threading the needle if you will. I would think equal for others, but going to the north could prove to be good to, should probably go look at predicted wind eh? long day, need to get rolling vs watching a sailboat race.

I'm looking at the 3pm position time currently.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Not much fun

Le Cleac'h is going *too fast !!! *

Tomorrow, 8.00 race time, when I will look again at the positions, he probably will be at 30 miles from the finnish, maybe a little less. At 11.00, when all the front pack is visible again, they should be very, very close to the finish, if not already there , at least the leader.

At 15.00 hours, he was making 9.3k, now he is making 8.6. I bet he is going to make at least 190 miles, on the last 24h.For a 33ft that's not bad

I am hoping they post a nice movie tonight.

Take a look at this boat (first photo):

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

That has been one of the best, on the final part of the race...with *Luisiña* (petite Louise) blowing on the sails, they have an unfair advantage

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

I agree, having Louise blow on the sails is cheating!

It will be interesting to say the least the last day or so coming up. Not sure that going fu last night was as smart as lecleac'h to a degree, as now all are with in 10 miles or less, ie eyesight of ea other. Not as smart as a day or so ago would have been imho, not that my opinion counts for much!

marty


----------



## PCP

Truth is that Le Cleac'h deserves to win. I believe that when the "furtives" show up, we are going to see 10 miles between them and Le Cleac'h.

He has managed to be on the lead, for almost a week, with three boats close behind without losing mileage and winning at times. They are all very good, but Le Cleac'h as steel nerves: No mistakes, always max performance.

They (the other racers) call him (from other races) the "Chacal" (jackal): well, smart animal  .

He is one of the best among the professionals: won this race in 2004, 2nd on the last Vendee Globe and won the 2008 IMOCA (Open 60) World Championship. 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

5aam is up, LeCleac'h is 19 miles from the finish, and doing 9.8 knots, so potentially as I type this at 8pm PDT, he could be finished, or even taking a checkered flag, not sure where the others are at this moment. 

May have to wait until 11pm/8AM Fr time to see how things are shaping up.......

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

That is weird, the 5 am showed lecleac'h 19 miles, now a 6:33 is up, Jeanne is 9 miles behind, LeCleac'h is 21 miles from the finish. He went backwards 2 miles in 1.5 hrs?!?!?!?!?!

Oh well, he is still going 9.8 knots to Jeannes 9.7 so she will not catch him will be interesting to see where others are over the next hour or so if they update as folks come out of "furtive"

marty


----------



## blt2ski

Time for bed, the 8 am is up, LeCleac'h has finished, Jeanne appears to have finished with a -1.2 to the finish?!?!?!

Morvan is still some 19 miles behind or may be that was sam, and morvan is 16......I should click the window to verify, but, time for shut eye.

marty


----------



## PCP

C'est fini!

Le Cleach is a great winner, but Jeanne was also great. 24 hours ago she was 4th and managed to recover, winning time to everybody and finishing close to the leader. I believe that the only mistake was the time she chose to go furtive.

If she were in furtive mode (invisible) when she moved South, 36 hours ago, Le Cleac'h could not have covered that move, and if he had not done that it is possible that we had another winner.

For me jeanne is the great surprise. We knew that she was good, but nobody would expect to see her beat so clearly Morvan, the winner of the two last French solo ocean racing championships (raced on this boat). That feat is even more significant when we know that all navigation was her doing.

Le Cleac'h victory has also a double meaning, because this victory makes him the only sailor that won this race twice. That's quite an achievement if we consider the relevance of this race and the quality and the number of the sailors that have participated in all editions.

Site Officiel de la Transat AG2R LA MONDIALE 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Also, now that I am up and looking again, at appears as if Sam and Morvan went to the north of the island, vs everyone else going thru the gap to the south, which is appearing to be the faster speed and time. If they would have gone thru, I would bet still 3rd nd 4th, but 1-2 maybe 3 hrs closer tops to Jeanne and Leleac'h.

It also appears as if Jeanne was on LeCleac'h's tail during a bit of a gybe o the nort, then she went to the same route, and lost some time after being with in maybe 1-2 miles Hard to tell on the screen distance.

Yes, Jeanne in hindsight should have gone furtive 12-24 hrs before when making the one move to the south, then as you say, it is possible a different winner would be in the circle.

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

5am is up, about half are finished, Kito is still last, some 500 miles out, BUT, he is the fastest mover by about 1/2 knot over most. He may make up some time.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Kito bet everything on a risky move...and unfortunately he lost everything. I believe he just wants this race to be over quickly.

Two nice videos of the race finish (they are not the same, even if the beginning is).

On one of them Sam appears on second, but they are saying that she was the last of the four leaders .

YouTube - Transat AG2R La Mondiale - Arrivée des 3 premiers
YouTube - Transat AG2R La Mondiale - Arrivée des 3 premiers

I don't know if you dream with one of these boats, if so I heard that probably this year (or the next) it will be the last year they will race this boat as the official Figaro boat. They use this boat not only on this race but it is also the official boat of France's offshore solo championship (Figaro series).

Beneteau has stopped production already and the value of this boat will drop drastically. There are many boats, and all the racers will need the money to buy the new Figaro. They talk about a long asymmetric spinnaker pole a beamier boat with a larger transom (a more powerful boat) and eventually a canting keel.

A used Beneteau Figaro (equipped) is worth now between 90 000 euros and 125 000 euros. I would not be surprised if that value went down to around half of that.

Marty, I wish to thank your presence and cooperation on this thread. It was very nice to share this race with you.

I would have liked that the 15 or 20 guys that have been around this thread, following this race without posting, would have said at least hello. I would have liked to know them.

Next important ocean solo race is the Figaro (la solitaire), the one that has done the name to the boats. Unfortunately I would not be able to make a proper coverage (I will be sailing and cruising around on the Adriatic) but I would be delighted if you do that on this thread. I promise that when I touch port I will look for an internet connection to post and share it with you and all the others that are interested.

The Figaro (la solitaire du Figaro) is even a bigger classic than this one. It is a solo race and they have already 76 inscriptions, with many of the ones that have raced here and some European non French racers (8), good ones, among them a Portuguese sailor.

Le Figaro - La Solitaire
Le Figaro - La Solitaire

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

I will have to remember that one. I told a friend of mine about this race, he was following it away from sailnet. It was fun, vs some of the other races I have watched, such as Sydney-hobart, or some of the longer races on the great lakes here in NA, where no one else seemed to be watching the goings on. Swiftsure, out of Victoria BC has beacons on the boats, but at 125-200 miles depending upon the course, it goes quick, and that is a three ay weekend here in the states, I will be cruising, so no internet connection.

Kito, I had his move correct, do not blame him, it was an all or nothing, he had nothing, tried for all, winds died, if they would have kept up......this race would have been WAY different! I personally will give him credit for the gamble. He might have still finished higher, as the one in front, appears to be sailing like drunks, or maybe the three stooges. was never sure of what they were trying to do!

It was fun. I found out a friend of mine is going to also be in the Adriatic, but end of August to early Sept. i was trying to get him to do a prosuit race the first weekend in Sept for a cruise with a YC we both belong too.

ANyway, need to get some sleep, was a long day! tomorrow will be just as long! 

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty, the Offshore solo France championship has 3 races, "The Solitaire du Figaro" (the big classic), the "Istanbul" race and the Quiberon solo. The Quiberon solo is the less spectacular but the more technical race. It is a race around the cans, but raced solo. I believe you can understand the difficulty of doing it solo, with lots of boats around

The Quiberon race is in fact constituted by 5 races.

Francisco Lobato, the Portuguese that is learning the ropes of the Figaro II (came from the Minis) has won one of them. Many of the racers that have raced the AG2R Transat were racing and the overall win went to Morvan, the Champion of last year.

Here you have a movie. It is centered in Francisco Lobato (this guy is also a Naval Architect). He is sailing ROOF.

YouTube - Francisco Lobato - Figaro 2010 - Quiberon Solo day 1

About the difficulty, the images speak for themselves.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Hey guys,* "La Solitaire du Figaro"* starts tomorrow. That's one of the French classic races, one that needs qualification. It is slowly becoming international. This year, from the 45 entries 5 are not French.

It is raced on the same boats that were used on the last Transat, the Figaro 2, but this time they are raced solo. The race has four legs, each with about 450nm. *This race has the particularity of being raced on one of busiest shipping lanes on the planet*. So it is very different of a Transat...and a lot more difficult. They have to be alert even when they sleep. .

The French public like sailracing a lot and this is one of the Classics, so the coverage is usually great. I hope we can see some great movies along the race.

"The *41*st edition of La Solitaire du Figaro will no doubt be the most important solo sailing event of the summer, from 20th July to 22nd August. With 48 entries, including 8 rookies and 5 non-French entries, some of the finest sailors of the moment will meet for the classic summer race. The superb line-up and a racecourse covering 1,717 nautical miles, made up of a combination of short sprint legs and long marathon legs should guarantee some great competition."

Le Figaro - La Solitaire

Le Figaro - La Solitaire

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

The leader runs aground. Eh!Eh! Even for the best sailing while sleeping is not easy :

"At 8:43 p.m. this Wednesday, July 28, Yann Eliès warned Race Direction, that he had run aground on Primel beach in northern Finistere. The PSP's Cormoran Naval ship located in the area was warned one minute later at 8:44 p.m and set the rib off to meet the skipper. Finally, at 8:48 p.m., Eliès manages to get off unaided with the help of his engine, spinnaker and the boat's ballast. At 9:05 p.m., Eliès calls Jacques Caraës, the Race Director to report that everything is fine and that he is continuing route towards Gijón".

Le Figaro - La Solitaire

La Solitaire du Figaro - Classements et Positions 2010

Le Figaro - La Solitaire


----------



## PCP

The the Figaro first race winner was* Le Cleac'h*, the same guy that had won the last Transat (what a sailor ).

Le Figaro - La Solitaire

And there is another important race going on. C'est *"Les Sables- Açores -Les Sables"* a race for *the Minis*.

From France to Azores and back. Bad timing for this one, at the same time of the Figaro race, that is a more important one. Some of the best mini sailors are racing the Figaro, just learning the ropes of that race...with the best sailors.

For Les Sables -Açores, there are *36 racers*, among them *an American and a Chinois*.

You can follow the race here:

Les Sables - Les Açores - Les Sables 2010

The leader is a French (Sebastien Rogue) and the American (Ryan) and the chinois (Chuo) are fighting for the 13 place .

and don't miss the movie:* "Depart*..." the begining of the race (it is the first one).

*it is a great movie:*

*Les Sables - Les Açores - Les Sables*

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

The Figaro and the Mini-Azores are both incredibly close racing and great fun to follow. Unfortunately the Azores race site is only in French, and as a typical arrogant american, I don't speak French. There will be some commentary on the ClasseMini site in english, and a few other places.

I love to follow the Figaro because equal boats and many of the very best singlehanders. There is an english translation on the Figaro website.

Anyway, I think Ryan Finn made a mistake to separate to the north because the Biscay part of the race is to the wind off Finisterre, not the rhumbline to Horta. I hope he makes a good showing in spite of his older proto-mini.

Thank you PCP for having a thread for this racing.


----------



## PCP

Thanks, you are very welcomed. Make this your thread also and post more because at the end of this week I am going sailing and I will not post here for almost a month

Regarding Ryan, we will see, but he is racing in a 10 year old boat against many that have new prototypes. I believe that a new Series boat is faster than his old prototype. New prototypes boats have swinging keels and I believe his has not.

About the* Figaro*, just to see how difficult is that race and how good those guys are (almost all are professionals), the Portuguese that is racing that one has finnished last on the first race.

You would think he is not very good . No, he is good, he had won the last mini-Azores race and the last mini transat France- Brasil. He is just learning about a new boat (figaro class), racing with the best and had made some mistakes.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

I have looked again at the race. I don't believe you are right about Ryan.

I believe he is on the right spot and I believe he is a good sailor. He is very near to the first of the Series boat and I don't believe his boat is faster than that one.

Come one guys, give some support to that guy, send him some e-mails I am quite sure he is going to appreciate and be happy knowing that there are some Americans following his race .


----------



## PCP

PCP said:


> ...About the* Figaro*, just to see how difficult is that race and how good those guys are (almost all are professionals), the Portuguese that is racing that one has finnished last on the first race.
> 
> You would think he is not very good . No, he is good, he had won the last mini-Azores race and the last mini transat France- Brasil. He is just learning about a new boat (figaro class), racing with the best and had made some mistakes.
> 
> ..


Second race is on:

"Portuguese Fracisco Lobato (ROFF/TEMPO TEAM) was the first non-French skipper to round the Radio France mark"...

Le Figaro - La Solitaire

And Lobato is not the last anymore


----------



## hermitCrab

Mini:

Yes, Ryan has an old boat and perhaps he felt his only chance for a good finish was to adopt different tactic/route. He seems to have decided that it will not work and has rejoined the main track. 12th of 19 is not bad at all. He is sailing very well.

Figaro:

I was very impressed with Lobato in last year mini-transat. He almost beat the first proto over the line on the first leg. Wow!
Here in Figaro, he made a bad start on the 1st leg and from there the poor got poorer. He is doing much better at mid pack right now near the beginning, and good luck to him. Very talented.
I think this will be a tricky tactical leg, especially after the turn. Making the way along the Brittany coast playing the tides and currents and watching out for shoals and fishing/shipping traffic will be hard work. Everyone needs to be well rested before that section.


----------



## PCP

On the* Mini race* Jorg Riechers has been on the on the lead, for some time now. It should piss a lot of French sailors. He is a German sailor

Great race, he is doing over 9k.

Ryan has overtaken the first Series boat and is now 12nd (doing over 8k).

There are several Minis (22ft boats) doing over 11K.

Les Sables - Les Açores - Les Sables 2010

On the *Figaro race*: New video (second race) - Nice weather and nice sailing

Le Figaro - La Solitaire

Nicole is leading, but has the "Crab" has said, this is going to be a very tactical race. I believe the group where Lobato (21) is, is in a better position.

The winner of the 1st race (le Cleac'h) is now 32, right behind Lobato, on the same course. This shows how theses guys are close in what regards sailing (Lobato finished last on the first race).

This is going to be an interesting race.

La Solitaire du Figaro - Classements et Positions 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Guys, not only one, but *two great races*. Howww!!!

On the* Figaro* they are all very close. I can not figure out what is the best course, if to the West or to the East. Both seems to have advatages at diferent times. They are going to have a ruff and fast night with winds nearer 20k .

The big names are coming forward. The problem is that there are so many big guns out there that it is dificult to single out the best

La Solitaire du Figaro - Classements et Positions 2010

On the *Minis*, the German leader is* making 12,5K (on a 22ft boat). Howw!!!* I want a movie

The second is the French Delesnes, much more to the South. That course (to the South) looks good for the next day or so. The American (Ryan) has chosed the same course as Delesnes (South). He is doing good, going over 10K and catching the guy that is on the 10th position.

Les Sables - Les Açores - Les Sables 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Figaro:

PCP was right, the western group had a better reaching angle and so leCleac'h is now to 3rd and Lobato to 5th. They should be near the turn mark and the forecast indicates direct headwinds all the way up the Brittany coast to the finish. They will probably finish before the wind dies on Friday.

Mini:

I think the minis will not be as lucky as Figaro. It looks like the wind around Horta may be dead-zone by the time they get near. Ryan is up to 11th, but has been passed by the Serie leader.

Yes, both races are very exciting now. I don't understand why there isn't more interest here in the US, especially after Emma Creighton's excellent showing in her proto-mini in the recent PacificCup (double-hand San Francisco-Hawaii)


----------



## PCP

Yes, great races

On the *Minis*, I still think Ryan has chosen the right course. He is praticly on top opf the 10th and I believe the Series boat that is near him (2nd) is going to be the leader of its class. I believe Delesne, the secon proto on the same course as Ryan is going to win. Let's see

On the *Figaro*, what a fight Le Cleac'h is incredible. what a come back!!!

And Lobato, from last on the 1st race to 5th at oly 3nm to the first . He is the best rookie (Bizuth as the French say).

Have you looked at the speeds?

Lobato *12.7* Gabart *13.0* Le Cleac'h *12.6* Jeanne *13.6* Corentin *13.4* 
Duthil *13.5 *

It is going to be a wild night . Do you think they manage to sleep?

The mornig is not going to be easier. Has you have said, they are going dead on the wind, at more than 20k of apparent wind.


----------



## PCP

I am going cruising for a month. No internet. So, Hermitcrab and all the others that are following, but not posting, make this thread your thread.

I will have a look when I can find a bar in a Port with internet. 

Regards

Paulo

PS.
Howww!!! look at the Figaro race:

La Solitaire du Figaro - Classements et Positions 2010

After an hard night, they just turned around Groix Island and are close winded. Le Cleac'h is going to win again (I think ). What a sailor, but Lobato is now 4th, and slowly closing on Le Cleac'h, at only 2,9 miles.

That is an amaizing feat, for a guy that was last on the first race and is making this race for the first time (meaning that he is sailing for the first time against some of the world's best sailors in a boat that he don't know very well)

After about 300 miles solo sailing there are 14 boats at less than 5 miles from the First and 29 boats (out of 45) at 9 miles, or less. These guys are all great sailors


----------



## hermitCrab

Have a pleasant voyage!

I don't talk to myself, so I won't post more unless others do.

Mini:
I disagree Delesne will catch Reichers. He (and Ryan Finn also) may have pressure a little longer, but their vector will be DDW in light air approaching Horta, which is not a good vector for minis.

Figaro:
I think Lobato made a mistake and overstood the layline to the mark off Glenans, and he went too close to the coast. He is now back to 6th.


----------



## PCP

Yes, you were right. Delesne didn't make it and Ryan has the one that had lost more with that option. He went even more South and did't pay off. His face at the arrival says it all. I believe he is going to be super motivated for the second leg.

Les Sables - Les Açores - Les Sables (third movie).

On the Solitaire, great racing with Hardy winning the third race. Lobato has done well again, finishing on the top 10, 5 seconds away from the 8th.

He was pissed because he missed winning that race for not much and happy because he feels that he is still learning, but manage already to be on the leading pack, among the best sailors.

Le Figaro - La Solitaire

A nice video (third race):

YouTube - Passage de Wolf Rock, La Solitaire du Figaro 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Mini:

Unfortunately, Ryan broke his leeward rudder in a collision with something 500nm from the finish, so he had to slow to remain upright with the windward rudder in the water. He can fix it in Horta. Reichers made a bold move to sail south of Pico island to the finish to win the leg. Risky, but it worked this time.

Figaro:

After his disastrous first stage, Lobato has been impressive for a rookie against some of the best singlehanders in the world. I wish the women were doing better. Jeanne Gregoire has been in the top half consistently, but Isabelle Joschke and Karinne Fauconnier have not. Karinne sailed with the great Soldini last year in the doublehanded Route du Chocolat. I think her main experience has been in multihulls.


----------



## PCP

Those two races were long finished but there are some things to retain:

On the Mini Delesne won and let behind Riechers. He made a fantastic race, putting between him and the second 10 hours. He beat the 24 hour record for a mini proto making 304.9 miles. That is an amazing average of 12.7K.

On the series mini, the chronic winner (now that Lobato went to the Figaro) was Xavier Macaire on a Pogo 2. He also beat the 24 hour record for a series boat, with 272.6 miles.

On the Solitaire du Figaro "Chacal" (Le cleac'h) was the great winner. He was untouchable. After winning the last Figaro Transat and now the Figaro Solitaire it becomes the man to beat on the next big race, the Route du Rhum and this year best solo sailor . That one he is going to race it on its Open 60.

There is another Figaro race going on, the "Cap Istambul". On this one the habitual top racers are on the first positions (Le Cleac'h is not racing). The god news (for me ) is that Lobato is among the best, in 7th right behind Jeanne Gregoire. Lobato arrived in second on the third leg, 16s behind the race leader François Gabart.

WOW Cap Istanbul

http://www.capistanbul.com/en/news.asp

http://www.capistanbul.com/en/multimedia_race_viewer.asp

And of course, I am already waiting for the BIG ONE: I mean the "Route du Rhum". This one is, in what concerns professional solo racers, as important as the Vendée Globe. Huge money on it, wonderful big and powerful boats (Monos and Multihulls) and the best solo sailors and I mean all of them.

Don't miss this one

http://www.routedurhum-labanquepostale.com/en/s01_home/s01p01_home.php

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Paulo,

Can you clarify for me Lobato's mistake in the final meters of Leg 3 (Cap Istanbul)? The reports in english indicate that he was ahead in the final meters, but pulled down his spinnaker too soon. Anyway, he's doing very well for a 'bizuth'. In Leg 2, Jeanne Gregoire was leading at the final poll before the finish, but was passed by several boats in the final kilometers.

RdR is going to be great fun. There are only 9 Open 60's, probably because of the upcoming Barcelona World Race, but there are 44 Class 40s entered!!
Some familiar names from Mini: Ruyant, Reichers, and Manuard on a boat of his own design. I'm looking forward to following this one!


----------



## PCP

Sorry for the delay (I have not seen your post).

On this page click on *Video* and you will see what happened:

Francisco Lobato

The 4th leg is finished. Again Lobato lead for almost half of the race and then some stupid mistake (I don't know what happened but he tacked a lot while the others where going straight) put him on 9th place. Anyway he got one place up on the general ranking. Morvan, the cronic winner of the solo championship is first and all that are ahead of Lobato are top racers, and there are also some top racers behind

He is by far the best rookie and he is still learning. This boat is new to him, he bought it (a used boat) this year.

Probably you have already saw it, but this video is great:

WOW Cap Istanbul

And on this one we can see the interior of a small ocean racer: the Figaro 2

WOW Cap Istanbul

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

hermitCrab said:


> ....
> RdR is going to be great fun. There are only 9 Open 60's, probably because of the upcoming Barcelona World Race, but there are 44 Class 40s entered!!
> Some familiar names from Mini: Ruyant, Reichers, and Manuard on a boat of his own design. I'm looking forward to following this one!


5 days to start

This is one of the big ones, bigger every year I believe that never, in one race were joined so many pure sailing racing machines. This is not one of those races were you have 10 pure racing boats and 200 cruiser-racers. This one is quite the opposite, you only have some very few cruiser racers on the Rhum class, and even on that class most of the boats are older racing boats.

Now there are 46 class 40 and even if there are only nine Open 60, most of the best boats and almost all best skippers are there.

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

And you forget the multihulls : On the cathegorie Ultime there are also nine, but they are the nine fastest offshore boats anywhere. I have some difficulty in understanding how one single guy can race one of those monsters.

Also the 12 50ft multihulls from the class multi50. I am a big fan of Escoffier and its boat, Crepes whaou! (beautiful boat) and that class is becoming hotter every race.

Only the Rhum class seems less interesting. Decidedly this race is becoming a fully professional one, with pure racing machines and the best solo skyppers. The amateurs of the Rhum class seem a bit out of place here.

Take a look at the last edition Of Ocean Racing, it is a special one dedicated to this race:

Ocean Racing-First Ocean Racing Magazine

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Only a few more days until the Route du Rhum, so here are my picks in the classes:

Imoca 60

There are a few new boats here, and I think they have an advantage. Le Professeur would have to be a favorite, even if he sailed a bathtub.

Desjoyeaux
Dick
Riou
Guillemot - in light air
le Cleach - if weather is not too harsh. He complained and wouldn't push in the Vendee Globe, but has shown his competitive fire this year in the Solitaire.

Class 40

There are also a few 3rd generation boats here, but all except Troussel's are in the wrong hands.

de Lamotte
Troussel
and with a chance to surprise
Bouchard
Ruyant
Reichers

Multi 50

Escoffier won the Transat Jacques Vabre but was slower than the leading Imoca 60, he will have to do better than that here.

Lemonchois
le Blevec
Escoffier

Ultima Multi

I agree that these are huge beasts, but not as big as the 236 foot 'Club Med' that Alain Colas sailed in the '76 OSTAR. I followed Groupama 3 Jules Verne very closely, but I don't know how it will be for Cammas to sail alone. Idec and Sodeb'o are designed for singlehanding and in the hands of experienced fast sailors. Air Oman is also made for singlehand, but is a simpler, slower sister of Sodeb'o and Gavignet has much less experience than Joyon or Coville.

Joyon
Coville
Cammas

Thank you very much for linking ocean-racing.net. I have never seen it before.


----------



## PCP

hermitCrab said:


> Only a few more days until the Route du Rhum, so here are my picks in the classes:
> 
> Imoca 60
> 
> There are a few new boats here, and I think they have an advantage. Le Professeur would have to be a favorite, even if he sailed a bathtub.
> 
> Desjoyeaux
> Dick
> Riou
> Guillemot - in light air
> le Cleach - if weather is not too harsh. He complained and wouldn't push in the Vendee Globe, but has shown his competitive fire this year in the Solitaire.


I will bet in Guillemot. His boat is a rocket but I believe that Le Cleach would also be a very strong bet. The "Chacal" has this year an incredible number of victories, not only in solo races but in the number of legs that he won.
But you are right, Le Professeur (Desjoyeaux) is really incredible, so this is going to be a great race.



hermitCrab said:


> Class 40
> 
> There are also a few 3rd generation boats here, but all except Troussel's are in the wrong hands.
> 
> de Lamotte
> Troussel
> and with a chance to surprise
> Bouchard
> Ruyant
> Reichers


Here I agree with you, even if I would put first Troussel. but I think Beauvais and Bernard Stamm would have a fair chance of winning, bigger than Ruyant or Reichers, in my opinion.



hermitCrab said:


> Multi 50
> 
> Escoffier won the Transat Jacques Vabre but was slower than the leading Imoca 60, he will have to do better than that here.
> 
> Lemonchois
> le Blevec
> Escoffier


Well, here I would bet in Escofier, than in Escofier and in Escofier again.

I am a big fan



hermitCrab said:


> Ultima Multi
> 
> I agree that these are huge beasts, but not as big as the 236 foot 'Club Med' that Alain Colas sailed in the '76 OSTAR. I followed Groupama 3 Jules Verne very closely, but I don't know how it will be for Cammas to sail alone. Idec and Sodeb'o are designed for singlehanding and in the hands of experienced fast sailors. Air Oman is also made for singlehand, but is a simpler, slower sister of Sodeb'o and Gavignet has much less experience than Joyon or Coville.
> 
> Joyon
> Coville
> Cammas


Yes, Club Med was bigger, but these are so much more poweful

Here I bet in Cammmas. I consider him the world's best overall sailor. He can do everything, from monohulls to multihulls, from solo to a grat leading skipper, he is the MAN. If he does not capsize , I believe he is going to win. That one would prefer taking chances to capsize than losing.



hermitCrab said:


> Thank you very much for linking ocean-racing.net. I have never seen it before.


Glad to be of help This Mag is the English version of the French Mag "Course au Large", probably the best bluewater racing mag. For more than an year they are trying to have a public for launching a paid version, but happily for us, the English readers are not so much enthusiastic as the French.

If you go to their site and register, you can have them all for free

OCEAN RACING : 100% SAILING, 100% RACING !

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

"Route du Rhum": The 85 boats are out, the race started.

On the ultime class (the fastest offshore boats on the planet ) Camas is leading, Guichard is very close.

On the 50ft multihull class, Escofier, Le Blevec, Lemonchois and Fequet are close but we can see that there are already different strategies.

On the Open60, Jean Pierre is leading and Desjoieaux is very close.

On the 40class Manuard is leading but there are a lot o boats very close.

They have ahead 25k to 30K winds, that will make a difference in the classification. It is going to be interesting.

Site Officiel de La Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

For those that don't know this race I am going to post some interesting movies, about the race, t and the place where it starts, Saint Malo, the ancien Corsaire town and about the skippers and its boats.

I hope you enjoy:

The place and the boats with some interesting views of its interiors:

YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale - une course hors du temps

Some of *Ultimate class skippers and its boats*:

Francis Joyon 
YouTube - Portrait de Francis Joyon - Route du Rhum la Banque Postale 2010

Thomas COVILLE 
YouTube - Route Du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Thomas COVILLE skipper Sodeb'O

Franck Cammas 
YouTube - Portrait de Franck Cammas - Route du Rhum la Banque Postale 2010

Sidney Gavignet 
YouTube - Portrait de Sidney Gavignet - Route du Rhum la Banque Postale 2010

Servane Escoffier 
YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Skipper Servane Escoffier Saint-Malo 2015

*Some of the Open60:*

Kito de Pavant 
YouTube - Portrait de Kito de Pavant - Route du Rhum la Banque Postale 2010

Jean-Pierre Dick 
YouTube - Portrait de Jean-Pierre Dick - Route du Rhum la Banque Postale 2010

Michel Desjoyeaux 
YouTube - Portrait de Michel Desjoyeaux - Route du Rhum la Banque Postale 2010

Roland Jourdain 
YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Skipper Roland Jourdain Veolia Environnement

Marc Guillemot 
YouTube - Portrait de Marc Guillemot - Route du Rhum la Banque Postale 2010

*Some of the ones racing on the Multi50:
*
Yves le Blevec 
YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Yves le Blevec Skipper ACTUAL

Franck-Yves Escoffier 
YouTube - Route Du Rhum La Banque Postale : Franck-Yves Escoffier Skipper Crêpes Whaou

Erwan Le Roux Multi
YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Skipper Erwan Le Roux FENETREA - CARDINAL

Lionel Lemonchois 
YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Skipper Lionel Lemonchois Prince de Bretagne

*A movie about the women on the race:*

YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale - Trois Femmes dans la course

*And finally only two about the 40class:*

Bernard STAMM 
YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Skipper Bernard STAMM Cheminées Poujoulat

Nicolas Troussel 
YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Skipper Nicolas Troussel Crédit Mutuel de Bretagne

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

It is just the beginning and positions are not very important right now, because there are lots of boats very close. The most interesting thing is the different strategies they are assuming regarding the winds for the next days and in that regard, if on the monohulls that strategies are not so different in the multihulls, it's is impressive the lateral distance that separates Gavignet (2nd), on the North from Camas (4th), with Coville (1th) in the middle, at about the same lateral distance from the two.

The same happens with the two first from the Multi 50, with Lemonchois (1th) much more to the North, comparing with Escoffier (2nd).

After having a look at the weather previsions (on the chart) I believe the South approach is the right one. It is not by accident that on the Open 60 Desjoieaux. le professeur (4th) is going South. Kito the Pavan is making a great race. Not only is he the one more to the South, as he is the one leading.

On the 40 class Stamm is first but I believe Troussel (7th) more to the south is on a better position for the next days.

I believe the South route is the one that is going to pay, but as South as Cammas? Cammas is passing close to Cape Finnistere and is gambling hard. I would not have the balls to play so hard, but I trust the man and its experience even if he is one of the younger guys on the big boats, including Open 60's.

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

Some interesting movies.
The one from the departure:
YouTube - La Route du Rhum 2010 - Le dÃ©part

And the "teaser":
YouTube - Route du Rhum 2010 - Teaser

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Hey, Hermitcrab,

Escoffier is already leading (Multi 50) and I bealive that Camas will be leading tomorrow and I will bet that on the Open 60's Desjoieaux (8th) will be leading in 24 hours and Guillemont (7th) will be third, or second.

I guess I was right about that Southern option

The one that impresses me most is Escoffier. There are a huge diference between his 50ft boat and the boats from the ultimate class that are twice that size...and he can maintain the rhythm. I know how, I have already see him flying over the waves, what I cannot just understand his how he manage it for days without capsizing

http://www.routedurhum-labanquepostale.com/fr/s08_multimedia/s08p03_videos.php

regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Bravo, Paulo!

In spite of rankings, I think Cammas is leading Ultime. It looks like he will get through (south) before the Azores high blocks the course, but for Foncia and everyone else there is a high risk of the door closing on them. Le Cleac'h seems to have made a northern choice already, and Lemonchois may have changed his mind some hours ago as he seemed headed northerly, but bent his course south. Everything depends on how the Azores high develops and moves east. Surprising speed from Stamm overnight and this morning, but he seems not to have decided his strategy yet (15:40). Most boats are still pointing directly toward the center of the high, and will have to choose soon! Yes, Escoffier is very fast and headed south. We'll see how that works out over the next 24 hours.


----------



## PCP

Bravo to Camas and Escoffier . Escoffier just maid it in time. I had said that I would not have the balls to do that, because it was a tight passage. That wind route was closing fast. Desjoieaux has not fast enough and got caught on that hole with no wind, as many others that tried to follow Camas move.

On the Open 60´s it seems that Le Cleac'h is showing why he was invincible in the Figaro series. He has not the fastest boat, but he is leading already

On the class40, what a mess . They are just pointing in all directions, trying to figure out the best passage through the Anti cyclone.
The ones that chose to go North will get heavy winds and bad seas, but it could paid of in speed. That's a difficult decision and I have no idea of what is the better choice, neither do they and that's why they are pointing in all directions

A final note do Chatelin, the second of the Rhum Class. Go to the class and click on its name. He is right in the middle of the 40class racing boats. Well, is boat is a naked RM 1300, you know that cruising sailboat that I have posted on interesting sailboats? I have said then that it was a fast cruising boat. No doubts about that, it can even be faster than what I thought The first boat in that class, not far away, is an open 50ft, a really racing boat and behind there are a lot of older racing monohulls.

Andea Mura , the skipper of that racing 50ft (the Rhum class leader) has some excuse for not doing better:

"Andrea Mura, leader of the Rhum class on Vento Di Sardegna at 0400hrs: "I have had very bad sea-sickness since the start and I really have not eaten. It is a problem. Now I have about 11 knots but had up to 22. I have had a lot of changes, but I really don't have a lot of strength so it is difficult to make all the sail changes. I reckon it will take me three days to get over the sea-sickness. I have not used the computer yet to speak with the other competitors, that is not possible. At the moment when you are sea-sick everything is difficult."

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

It seems that Desjoieaux is escaping that no wind area....close, very close to get caught. I don't understand why they gave him as in 8th place. It seems to me that he has a good chance to be the leader on the open 60 class

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

No, after all Desjoieaux get caught on that hole . The fastest among the Multihulls that took the South option are leading on their class, but the monos were just to slow to follow and get caught.

On the monohulls (open60 and class40) the ones leading went for the North option.

But inside the race several accidents happened:

*Sidney Gavinet *big multihull broke and he was rescued by a cargo boat:

"Sidney Gavignet on Air Oman Majan was awaiting rescue this evening, 200 miles north east of the Azores after sustaining substantial damage to the leeward front beam of his trimaran. Oman Air Majan was sailing in 20 knots of wind, upwind and the conditions were not extreme.Sidney has activated his distress beacon and is currently in the main hull, he is in his survival suit and is not injured. There is no water in the main hull and it remains watertight. A ship is reported to be approaching the area to try and take Gavignet off the stricken tri. "

*Christine* Cigale was hit by a fishing boat and lost her mast:

For Christine Monlouis in the Rhum class, there was shock and huge disappointment in very early hours this morning when her 16 metre aluminium Un Monde Bleu Toute en Vert was hit by a fishing boat and the impact dismasted the skipper from Désirade, Guadeloupe.

*Lionel Lemonchois has big balls*

Race record holder and 2006 winner Lionel Lemonchois seemed to think his race was over when the mainsail headboard car lashing on his Multi 50 Prince de Bretagne failed last night and he could not retrieve it. The erstwhile class leader had already turned for the Spanish coast after one effort to retrieve it. But the news came just after midday today that he* had managed to climb the 25 metre mast and had re-set his mainsail, setting off in pursuit of class leader, three times class winning Franck-Yves Escoffier.*

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

I give up! There are lots of guys looking at this thread and nobody posting. I will follow the race without posting more unless you guys start to appear and participate.

About the race:

It seems that Camas is on a very good position to win the ultimate class.

On the Multi 50, things are interesting. Le Blevec is close to Escofier, and closing.

On Open 60's that's a big battle with four boats in less than 50miles. Jordain is first, but I would bet on Le Cleac'h that is second at 34 miles.

On the 40class that's a *SO BIG* battle with so many close contenders that is difficult to say who are the ones that are going to fight for victory.

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

YouTube - Jour 4 : Route du Rhum Franck Cammas et Roland Jourdain aux commandes

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

That's a great site about the race:

Route du Rhum Friday morning update | The Daily Sail


----------



## hermitCrab

Don't be too discouraged, Paulo. I haven't had time to post, but I've followed the racing very closely.

Ultime:

By taking the northerly option, Sodebo got past the trough first and has been flying downwind. He has a lot of miles to make up, but has caught up a lot in the past 24hrs. By this weekend a huge wind dead zone is forming between Cammas/Coville/Joyon and Guadalupe. If the lighter boats of Coville and Joyon can get close enough they still have a chance. Probably Cammas however.

Multi 50:

You were right about Escoffier, but le Blevec has been catching him and still has a good chance. Escoffier can not afford a single mistake!

Open 60:

It has surprised me that the newest Verdier designs have not been faster. Mich Desj gamble on the southern route is not working, but by Monday the tradewinds route may come good. I think he and Boissieres are too far behind to catch up now. For now, Jourdain and le Cleac'h lead the new boats of Riou and Dick, but maybe the new Verdiers will do better in the strong downwind.

Class 40:

My favorite to win, de Lamotte, has taken a route that may surprise and move him up in the rankings over the next 36hrs. I'm impressed with Colman's move upward in the rankings since he has relatively little time in these boats. Ruyant, who I thought might surprise, has done exactly that and has been leading for the past couple days of upwind sailing, but watch out for Troussel in the far south who may do very well from Monday onwards.

ciao


----------



## hermitCrab

Paulo,

Sorry to hear that Escoffier has sustained damage to his central bow and will have to proceed to Guadeloupe at reduced speed.


----------



## PCP

You know, I don't understand why there are not more people posting. This race is followed by millions, only on the online game there are 250000 players. It is difficult to understand why on the "biggest" sailing forum this great race raises so little interest .

It was not only Escoffier that had broke his boat. Some hours late the same happened to Le Blevec (2nd). The Multi 50's are fantastic boats, but kind of fragile and very difficult to sail at full speed, but it is a class on the rise. Do you know that one of those fantastic boats costs only 1/3 of an Open 60?

These two guys didn't deserve the bad luck, but if there is one that now deserves to win on that class is Lemonchois, the guy that had to go up to the top of his mast to repair the mainsail 

On the ultime class Camas is making a great race and will arrive today.

On the Open 60 I will bet on Le Cleac'h. I think I understand what he is trying to do, coming more to the South. In 36h the guys more to the North will get more headwind. We will see if that can more than compensate the slightly less pressure on the sails (on the South).

On the Class 40, my unconditional admiration goes to Manuard (3rd). Not only he designed it's own boat as he built it. Chapeau 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Franck Cammas, the leader of the big multihulls (Groupama 3, almost 100ft):

It will be good to be stopped though, I am looking forward to resting. My arms have almost doubled in size. I am eating well. I just am a bit sleep deprived. I have not used my legs a lot. But I had to change a sail so I used the bike. I have been feeling nice and calm, at one with the boat. With these kind of conditions I could have capsized on the 60 footer, but I have been able to keep the sails up. I could keep high average speeds. I had a lot of things to do with this complicated weather, working well with the weather routers.

When you are at the front of the fleet, there is never any time to rest. You just keep sailing like it is the first day of the race right to the finish, and if I finish well that will be good....I have not won already.

It was a very nice surprise to be able to manage this big boat so well. I made the manouevres I wanted and sailed the course we wanted. Once you have sailed a lot on the boat you get to know it really well, and you build up the good timing and the best way of sailing it and organising. But when you need to sheet in, to power up it takes more time than if I was a big guy.

I am looking forward to resting for a week,.... There is lot less stress when there are people on the boat, when you have a crew on board, that is nice and I like it. But singlehanded, the last time was four years ago, so I appreciate it a lot more this time as I have really been in the game all the time."

«I'll have to tack all the way to Guadeloupe, trying to sail the optimum angles but solo it is not easy. The winds are very unstable while we are on the edge of this tropical depression, so it goes in all different directions. When it is daylight it is easie to see better what is happening, but at night it is stressful. At one time the wind shifted under a cloud yesterday and I had to tack, but only briefly. ....

The conditions tacking upwind are not exactly great, and so I am trying to keep the final miles as short as possible. I will make a big banana, missing the obstacles and watching what is ahead I should be able to go ok. I have rarely sailed solo on Groupama 3 and at the moment the pilot is not ideal. And I will have to watch out for fishermen and shipping, going round the whole of Guadeloupe.

It always drags on and feels long, the end of a race. You have the feeling that you are finishing, but never going to get there. You have to be patient and just think it will be long.

I had to sleep last night before the first cloud and it was a surprise because I slept an hour. This morning I was OK. Between the two tacks I could rest as well. As for the finish I'd choose the North of Guadloupe at 0100hrs CET or Basse Terre at 0400hrs. »

Franck Cammas, a great sailor. I am very curious about his performance on the Volvo Race boat. He is going to skipper the French boat...and of course, I think he is going to win

You know, about sailing that huge and powerful boat, I have said that I did not quite understand how he can make it alone, for a lot of days and in difficult wind and sea conditions. On the French site, it says that some of the sailors that he skipped around the world, on the same boat (I think they were 11) to beat the world's fastest circumnavigation, also doubted that it could be made (Cammas is small and light). After all I am not the only one that has difficulty in understanding how he can make it

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

Route du Rhum 2010 for Franck Cammas and his team, news, video, interview ...

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

hey, hermitcrab, look at Lemonchois.

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Brilliant tactical moves, he is coming like a rocket, at more than 22K, overtaking all the other Multi50 and closing on the two damaged boats ahead that can do nothing to stop him.

He is going to win, assuming he can maintain the boat in one piece, and the right side up

Who would say it was possible, after that big problem with the main sail? At that time the organization even had said he was going to give up and retire from the course and he even turned back his boat...before deciding to climb that huge mast . That will be a well deserved victory...this guy has big bools

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Ultime:

Unless he sinks or something, the race is for Cammas - you were right. 
The race now is for second between Coville and Joyon, but I think Coville will have better pressure.

Multi 50:

Too bad about Escoffier and le Blevec. They had a very good race going, but I think Escoffier was going to win until his boat broke. Then le Blevec also. Now I think Laperche in the north has the advantage over the southern boats including Lemonchois, because most of the time he will have more wind, even if it is on the nose. 
It is the nature of racing boats to push the boundaries of reliability in the search for speed. It will be interesting to watch the future of the new MOD70 class where Jourdain and Desjoyeaux are going.

Open 60:

I think Jourdain is in the better place vs. le Cleac'h, but that sneaky 'chacal' has something up his sleeve and it's very exciting anticipating what it is . I don't see it myself. I think le Cleac'h is going to find lighter pressure most of the time for the next several days - maybe all the way to Guadeloupe.
I'm a little bit surprised that the new Verdiers have not been faster than the older Farrs and Finot/Conqs. I wonder if Guillemot's victory in the Transat Jacques Vabre last year was a fluke, and if Riou, Dick, and Desjoyeaux have wasted a lot of money?:laugher 

Class 40:

Ruyant is amazing! He has been leading for a long time, and I don't see anyone catching him. Noblet is making very good use of the ex-Soldini Verdier, but I think his more southerly position will not help him. I think for the next several days he will have similar wind angles and a little less pressure. The group in the South led by Troussel may have less pressure but much better wind angles. Troussel could be leading before the weekend!

I also applaud Manuard who has taken what he has learned racing Minis and made an obviously competitive Class 40. I think most of the design breakthroughs are first made in the Mini class, and then translated to the bigger boats, so Manuard is well positioned as an architect.

One of the great things about Class 40 is being demonstrated by Louis Burton (currently 9th) on his old Pogo - class sail #2 !!

ciao


----------



## PCP

On the ultimate class Cammas won. that was a deserved victory. The average speed was over 16K

YouTube - victoire de Franck Cammas sur la Route du Rhum 2010

On the Multi50, we will have a tight and exciting finale. You are right, Laperche can win but so can Lalou or Lemonchois. Lemonchois is 170NM back with 900 to the finish. Not many chances, but I would love to see him won.

On the Open 60, Le Cleac'h is only 27 miles back and Jourdan still have to make 750NM. I am betting on Le Cleac'h

Regarding the Verdier designs, remember this was not a typical downwind Route du Rhum. Lots of upwind sailing with heavy seas and changing conditions. Perhaps Verdier boats are more specialized to excell with just one type of conditions and the Farr and Finot are more polyvalent.

On the 40Class I agree with you. Ruyant is amazing...but that race is just heating now...and with 1500Nm to the finish lot's of things can still happen

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Paulo,

Cammas has the triumph and now Joyon has finished and Coville is near, so bravo to Franck to get that big boat across the ocean.

For the Multi 50s it's still possible for Laperche or Lemonchois to catch Roucayrol as mother nature loves her little weather tricks.:laugher

For the Class 40s, Ruyant continues to increase his lead - now 121nm from Noblet - but anything can happen, and probably will, haha.

The Open 60s are about to enter a wind hole according to the forecasts. I wonder if there will be an avenue of pressure for le Cleac'h that will not exist for Jourdain and the others?

_"Regarding the Verdier designs, remember this was not a typical downwind Route du Rhum. Lots of upwind sailing with heavy seas and changing conditions. Perhaps Verdier boats are more specialized to excell with just one type of conditions and the Farr and Finot are more polyvalent."_

I think the first Verdier design is Safran, and the same design philosophy was applied to the new PRB, Virbac, and Foncia. The only races I saw Safran in were the Transat Jacques Vabre and Vendee Globe. If you remember, the TJV began with several gale-force fronts that the boats faced head-on, and Guillemot/Safran did very well in those conditions. I remember that his performance was poor in the mostly downwind Vendee Globe. Desjoyeaux has been mostly downwind for this race, and running beside Boissieres who leads him by a few miles. I think this race indicates that the new Verdiers are not an improvement over the previous generation Farr and Finot/Conq.

ciao


----------



## PCP

Guess I was right when I have said that Lechemois was going to win He recovered almost 70NM last night. Now that Escoffier and Le Blevec are out of the race (damaged boats) he is the best sailor and I believe that well deserved victory is not going to escape him.

Le Cleac'h have lost some few miles tonight but he is still close. The last miles are going to be very interesting because there are very difficult tactical options to be made. Not an easy way to get to the finish line. Le Cleac'h have proved this year that he is very difficult to beat at that. We will see, but that is going to be hot

"On the early rankings this morning all was looking relatively rosy for Roland Jourdain on Veolia Environnement, still sticking in with a lead of around 45 miles on second placed Armel Le Cléac'h (Brit Air). Through last night most of the fleet on this leading northerly flank have dealt with the tropical depression Tomas and are now heading on a more direct route for Guadeloupe, still with some 650-700 miles to race.

But how long those final miles take and what the outcome will be is still a very big, open ended question.

Tropical Tomas delivered some very unpleasant sea conditions with up to 30-35 knots as Jourdan described this morning:

" *The seas were pretty impressive. It was not only a boat breaking sea, but a skipper breaking one, one that breaks your sweeties, one which would break everything. It is impossible to tell you how bad.*"

Their release is into moderate NW'ly winds, a welcome change after the unsettled night and Bilou has a favoured windward position with some leverage available if Le Cléac'h starts any obvious gain, but the forecasts remain quite unconvincing in terms of any clear picture.

Compression is likely again as the leaders get into the lighter winds and from there it might be anyone's game, but at present a Friday finish is on the cards, but that might slip.

I have wonder what had happened to Chatelin and his Rm 1300. He was doing a fantastic race, leading his class (against multihulls and bigger racing boats) keeping pace with the main pack of the 40class racers. That's just bad luck and a very frustrating way to finish a race

"In Horta in the Azores yesterday evening Pierre-Yves Chatelin (Destination Calais) has decided to retire from the Route du Rhum-La Banque Postale. It is a big disappointment for Chatelin especially considering that he was leading the Rhum class when his technical and physical problems took over. "The electric problems are not completely solved and after speaking with a medical specialist the decision is that it would not be the responsible thing to do to race on." Repairs are now under way with his technical team and local Horta specialists. Then, accompanied by two of his shore team, the boat will be delivered back to La Rochelle and the builders for a comprehensive check up."

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

It seems that the last night was really bad for the leading Open60's:

Marc Guillemot: "... The passage through the southern part of the low-pressure area was a bit of a shock: the wind got up, but nothing that extraordinary, but *the seas were all over the place, coming in every direction* after the wind shifted to the north-west. *For a few hours, it was really boat-breaking weather and extremely hard to bear*:* It felt like Safran was about to explode*... Now I can point the bow directly towards Guadeloupe. After the wind shift, I managed to sleep like a baby for an hour and a half. I'm still dreaming about what it was like"... .


----------



## PCP

Very well played bi Rolan Jourdain. He is blocking and controlling Le Cleac'h. I don't believe that he can recover 78nm in 376. Jourdain has only to cover Le Cleac'h moves to win (Open60).

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010


----------



## hermitCrab

Open 60:

I agree Jourdain has put himself in position to cover le Cleac'h, who is the only possible challenger now.

Multi 50:

Laperche is out of it now. I think Roucayrol has an older, slower boat than Lemonchois, and will be passed. He is in covering position, but it won't work.

Class 40:

Here is where the action is! The most recent sched (15:50) Ruyant is in a wind hole and Noblet is quickly catching up. I think Ruyant will get wind within 12hrs, and Noblet will lose pressure. All the while, Troussel is blasting in from the south with a better wind angle and a good chance to win. Maybe the last 200nm will be difficult for everyone, as a wind hole is forecast to cover all approaches to Guadeloupe.

All in my opinion and depending on the accuracy of the weather forecasts.


----------



## PCP

"The final miles of the course wont be much easier for the Multi 50s or the IMOCA Open 60's, and the next few days as they close to Guadeloupe will be a test of nerves and patience as much as micro meteorology and tactical sailing, with the leaders in both classes due in over the weekend. If the rankings stayed stable over night, in the IMOCA Open 60 Class it is Roland Jourdain (Veolia Environnement) still consolidating in terms of his position on the course, but also gaining a wedge of more than 70 miles now on Armel Le Cléac'h (Brit Air). They are into a SW'ly airstream but with some uncomfortable seas, but today they will start to line up their approach to the islands."

On the multi 50 Lemonchois is already first.

On the 40class it seems to me that the two main contenders will be Ruyant on the North and Troussel on the South. As you say Troussel has a better angle for the next 24h but then Ruyant will have more wind. The final approach it will be hard for both (no wind) but it seems slightly better for Ruyant.

As a side comment, it will looks that the Multi50's sailing performance (on solo transats) are close to the ones from the Open60. Last year the first Multi50 arrived first but then there was a lot of Open60's before the second.

This time it seems that a Open60 (or several) will arrive first, but if the two previous leaders were not broke their boats, they would have arrived first.

A Multi 50 is a more difficult boat to sail hard and a more fragile boat, but with the price of an Open60, you can have three . I think we will have more Multi50's on the next Route du Rhum, it is a growing class.

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Great movie about the last events:

YouTube - Destopnews 45-2010 English

And this one about the first part of the race and about the virtual race (game) that is a huge success with more than 250 000 players online. Also on this one, as a curiosity, look further to see the King of Norway winning a race on a TP52

YouTube - Destopnews 44-2010 English

YouTube - Destopnews 43-2010 English

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

It looks like the last year's bad luck finally went away and *Jourdain* is going to win (Open60). It is not only a deserved victory as *he is going to be the first sailor to have won this race TWICE*. That's quite an accomplishment, now that many started to doubt about its racing potential. The 46 year's old Jourdain had showed everyone that he is still in great shape.

"At 1600hrs (CET/Paris) this afternoon Jourdain (Veolia Environnement) was working slowly but steadily in the light and very fickle 6 kts SEly breeze and looked to have built himself enough of a margin to account for some of the evening shut down, but bearing in mind the Farr designed IMOCA Open 60 has shown speeds of between 1 knot and 10 knots today, it may will still be a long night. It would mark a well earned honours for both the popular skipper and the boat. *Since his 2006 win, Jourdain had to abandon when leading the final stages of the Vendée Globe and also when he was dismasted in the 2007 Barcelona World Race*.

*And one year ago today, the boat -as BT - was knocked down north of the Azores during the Transat Jacques Vabre*, ...

But the solo skipper from Finistère warned today that it comes with the job to be vigilant to the end. With a margin of some 77 miles now over Armel Le Cléac'h (Brit Air) and less than 65 miles to the finish, Jourdain will gain confidence with every hard earned mile. Le Cléach has been Jourdain's most regular adversary, holding second place for most of this transatlantic race....

Latest estimates have Jourdain arriving just before midnight (CET/Paris) time, or mid evening in Point-à-Pitre, but that is subject to the light breeze holding out."

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Congratulations to 'Bilou' on a great win. He sailed beautifully, and held off a strong challenge from le Cleac'h.

Multi 50:

Lemonchois looks like the winner, but Laperche has made a comeback somehow from out of the north. I thought it was over for him! With 217nm to go, Laperche has taken over 2nd and has to gain 56nm to win. The gribs look like the first 3 will find a wind hole soon, and so if Lemonchois has a good lead, it could evaporate. I don't think the gribs on the tracker (meteo france?) or the forecast from the US (gfs model) are very reliable in this unusual wind pattern. 

Class 40:

Ruyant still holds a lead, but look at Troussel coming!! He has gained 55nm in the past 24hrs (03:50 sched) and has a better wind angle than Ruyant. Reichers is also catching Noblet from the SE and a better wind angle.
Still a very exciting race with opportunities for surprises. This is FUN.

Also, I forgot to mention that if the strong low pressure near Bermuda moves North instead of East as is forecast, the trades will re-assert themselves and put Goss in position for a very good finish.


----------



## PCP

HOT RACE 

Jourdain is going to win, but Le Cleac'h fought till the end and managed to reduce the distance to the leader in half, winning 34NM in the last hours. He is going to arrive only some hours after Jourdain.

On the Open 40 the race is HOT. Finally Ruyant is losing miles to the front pack, specially for Troussel and Riechers. Troussel on the South has won 25NM and is the most dangerous threat to Ruyant (on the North).

On the next hours Ruyant will have more wind pressure but a worse angle while
Troussel will have less pressure but a better wind angle. It would be very interesting to see who is going to make better speed. Than, 18 hours from now, the wind will change and will be better for Ruyant and worse for Troussel. It will be close 

Some interesting news:

"A big fright for Yann Noblet The skipper of Appart’ City Yann Noblet, currently third overall in the Class 40 fleet, had a big fright today when he came close to losing his rig after a shroud fitting failed. By dropping his sails immediately Noblet was able to keep his mast upright and in one piece. He reports that the rig is steadied and secured and he has been able to carry on racing. The mast foot remains on the plate but dropped 45 degrees backwards. The end of the boom fell in the water. I dropped sails and the mast came back upright. I then set up the inner forestay that I carried. The mast is now secure.” Saud Noblet. He had to stop for three hours to secure the rigging and then set out again, back on the attack even if he feels he will be compromised in some wind conditions and angles. The forestay is attached by a lashing which, it appears, had chafed. “It is going to be difficult to contain the others around me, but I will fight on, I have the drive and set off again with some faith in the rig, the rigging seems quite stiff enough and just now I am back making more than nine knots. Last night was the hardest yet for me, conditions which really make the boats suffer. Tomorrow we will be tacking as the wind comes in from the SW. The sea will build. This damage will especially hurt between 9 and 15 knots of wind when there is too much wind for a Code Zero"

"At 0900hrs (CET/Paris) the small 12.18m trimaram ATNinc.com capsized. Franco-American skipper Etienne Giroire is reported to be well. They were positioned 1500 miles from Guadeloupe and 900 miles from the Azores. The solo skipper has inflated his liferaft and is alongside his boat. Conditions are relatively fair, 10-15 knots of wind and small seas. MMCC Portugal are coordinating rescue, and a cargo is expected to be diverted in the coming hours......

Etienne Giroire, ... was picked up a little after 1730hrs (CET/Paris) by the cargo ship CMA CGM. The Franco-American skipper is now on board and heading for Point-à-Pitre, expected next Tuesday at around 1030hrs (CET/Paris, 0530hrs local). The rescue operation was a collaboration between the Cross Griz-Nez and the MRCC, Norfolk, USA who should be credited for their efficiency".

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Hey Hermitcrabe, you were right. Nobody could touch the three year old Bilou (Jourdain) boat. But I still think that the conditions of this race were very unusual, with lots of upwind and instable weak wind sailing. I will wait for the next one to really see if the new designs are no better than the older ones. I believe that the new ones are more powerful but need medium to high downwind winds to really show the difference.

Bilou and Le Cleac'h made it home (great and deserved victory to Jourdain and also the confirmation of Le Cleac'h as one of the better sailors around)....and the race is still very HOT:

On the Multi 50, quite unexpectedly Roucayroll closed on Lemonchois winning a lot of miles. There are still about 190nm to make and they are only 10nm appart. Hot I tell you

On the Class40 Ruyant and Troussel, with different wind and sea conditions (one on the North other on the South) managed to make almost the same speed trough the night (Troussel won about 7 miles), but now what seemed to be a slight advantage to Truossel (wind direction) has changed and all future wind changes will benefit Ruyant.

I think Ruyant is going to win, but Troussel is going to be close. Perhaps the race last till the last day and those very instable conditions around Guadalupe will be the ones that decide everything. Hot, very Hot, this has been a very unusual and fantastic race, with all that weak instable and upwind sailing

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010 Official Web site

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Nice recap of the first 2 weeks of the Class 40:

Route du Rhum Class 40 week two round-up | The Daily Sail

Ruyant in covering position and wind veering to west then northwest over next couple days favors Ruyant.


----------



## PCP

Yes, that is a good report and that site is one that i follow closely and not only on this race. That second extended report (the link for the first one was posted before) shows that the Route du Rhum is also followed with great interest by the British sailing fans.

But the interest of this race is not only about the leading pack, there are many other interesting human stories among those 85 solo sailors. One of the interesting ones concerns the youngest sailor, Louis Burton, a 25 year's old guy with already some solid racing results:

"Horrific collision off the Azores

However, neither Criquioche nor Noblet had a night as stressful as 25 year-old French skipper, Louis Burton, on his five year-old Pogo, Bureau Vallée. Holding 11th place just west of the Azores and making around 7 knots boat speed under full main and big spinnaker, Burton went below shortly before sun rise on Tuesday morning for some rest: navigation lights were on and so was the radar alarm, but barely had he closed his eyes when Bureau Vallée slammed into the port side of a 30-35m Portuguese fishing boat. "It was a really hard impact," reported Burton. "I rushed on deck and the carbon bowsprit had shattered and acted as a shock absorber and because the autopilot was trying to get me back on my original course, I was pinned to the side of the fishing boat."

With wind and electronics working against him, Burton shouted for assistance from the fishing boat's crew: "I banged on their hull and yelled for help, but there wasn't a person in sight." Desperate to get free, the yacht's third reefing pennant caught on the fishing boat's bulwark and Burton thinks there were three or four more violent impacts along the hull of the boat before Bureau Vallée finally disengaged. Despite being severely shaken by the incident, Burton reported that all the vital parts of the boat were functioning: "The mast and the shrouds are fine," he confirmed. "There's a gash in the bow and some scrapes and fractures along the hull-deck joint, some of the stanchions and the pushpit are a mess and the bowsprit is in three or four pieces."

Route du Rhum Class 40 week two round-up | The Daily Sail

"Mon bout dehors explosé, je l'ai remplacé par un nouveau bout dehors bricolé avec les débris et du spectra. Il ne mesure qu'un mètre, mais pour l'instant, ça tient ! Le spi maxi, une fois réparé, n'a tenu que trois heures. Les trous dans le pont et les fissures dans la coque ne s'agrandissent pas pour l'instant. Hier, dans la nuit, alors que je marchais à 10 noeuds avec un vent de 20 noeuds, le haut de ma grand voile a explosé à l'horizontale. C'est vrai qu'une GV toute neuve en carbone et kevlar n'aime pas être torturée pendant 10 minutes par un chalutier de 80 tonnes. J'étais au bord des larmes, j'ai dérouté au Nord sous solent et j'ai rétrogradé de la 9éme à la 18ème place. Avec les encouragements de Jean Maurel et de mes amis, j'ai entrepris de rafistoler une nouvelle grand voile. J'ai réussi à affaler et j'ai attaché ensemble les 3èmes et les 4èmes étages de lattes. J'ai envoyé et ça semble tenir. Adieu une belle place, je dois ménager mes travaux d'entretien".

Actuellement, Louis Burton se maintient en 18ème place et va affronter cette nuit cequi devrait être son dernier coup de vent. "A présent quand je traverse un orage, j'affale ma grand voile, j'attends et je relance.Mon but, c'est Pointe-à-Pitre où j'ai de nombreux amis. Et tant pis pour l'esthétique, désormais mon beau bateau est moche comme un pou, mais il flotte et avance gentiment vers la Guadeloupe&#8230;"

Site Officiel de La Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Lemonchois won the Multi50 race . A well deserved one after having to climb to the top of the mast, for repairs.

YouTube - Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 2010 : Skipper Lionel Lemonchois Prince de Bretagne
Site Officiel de La Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010

This time the first 50 multihull has only arrived after several Open 60's but if the two leading boats had not broke, probably that would the opposite.


----------



## PCP

It looks that Ruyant is going to win (40class) and Troussel cannot do anything about it. Ruyant can cover all his moves and the wind is steady now.

The main interest now is for 3rd place. There are four strong candidates:

Manuard, Noblet, Grimont and Riechers. Manuard is the one more to the North and probably can have a better final angle approach. It will be sufficient to gain the 17nm that separates him from Riechers, that is actually the 3rd?

http://routedurhum-labanquepostale.geovoile.com/2010/?lg=en


----------



## hermitCrab

It's not over yet for victory. Troussel keeps inching closer and they may find wind holes yet - see how Guillemot passed Dick on the west side of the island
Also, who will be more tired? It is easy to make a simple mistake if you are too tired. 

Fantastic race for the last place on the podium, as you said. This has been great fun to follow.


----------



## PCP

I think that for the first place it is settled and also for the second. The difference is just too big.

For the 3rd it will be interesting to see if the better wind angle from the guys on the North can compensate the shorter course of Riechers. For now he is even making a better speed, but I don't think that is going to last.

Among other interesting subjects:

Criquioche hit a whale and the boat (that was speeding) stop dead on the water. He killed the whale (and was very sorry about that) but the boat was OK and that is really impressive. I have also posted about Burton that hit a 80T boat at 7k...and got away with some minor problems. The point is that these boats are *STRONG* and deny the popular concept that light racing boats are always fragile, unlike heavier boats.

Another interesting topic: Pete Goss, that is doing a fine race after so many years without racing. He is 14th on more than 50 boats and 14th because he had made a bad choice in what regards rooting (to the South), but he is leading regarding the pack that have made that choice:

" In my particular circumstances I was parachuted into the race out of the blue, and jumped on the boat and went. At the start of the race in Saint Malo I had done four days of single-handed sailing in 14 years. I had not really sailed the boat much. The boat is immaculate, I am not criticising the boat, and Tom Gall the boat captain, Tony Lawson and Team Concise have been great, but it is about building a relationship, and as I said then, (at the start) I now feel ready to start the Route du Rhum. If you look beyond this race, then this is effectively a training race. I was a bit rusty at the beginning, but I have a bit of experience and so I did not break anything. I am loving it."

Another interesting character is Marco Nanini (in 25th place), a guy that exchanged is desk for a boat cockpit. He also runs a very popular boat blog:

Marco Nannini - Ocean Racing | Marco Nannini - Ocean Racing

"This for me is about me being an office worker who one week before the race I was sitting behind a desk in the office. I am not a French pro and I did not come here expecting to perform as a French pro. I held my own, especially in the first part of the race and I was very proud of what I was achieving, then of course experience comes in and I made a bad mistake, but here I am, still racing absolutely enjoying every minute of it, in this adventure. I have seen things I have never seen before. I was caught in an electric storm last night, which scared the hell out of me. It is for me a great adventure, and so the blogs, sharing it with others, makes it so much more enjoyable. I receive many, many messages on the boat, reading my blogs - and I am talking thousands and thousands -every time, it is fantastic."

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Paulo,

Over on sailinganarchy.com RailMeat, who owns and races a Class 40 in the US and is a member of the Board of the Class Association has been keeping track of damages and equipment issues. He posted this today:

********************
* Jean-Edouard Criquioche (Group Picoty) - Whale strike. Whale was not in a good state and JE is quite upset. No visible damage to the boat.
* Philipe Fiston (Tradition Guadeloupe) - a problem with his GPS, seems to be repaired.
* Yvan Noblet (Appart City) - Lashing that held forestay to stem chafed through and parted. Initially supported with the innerforestay, Noblet has managed to fix the forestay and is fully functioning again. Continuing racing.
* David Augeix ( EDF Energies Nouvelles - VESTAS) - Broken forestay, apparently at the tang where it connects to the stem. He has the inner stay in place and presumably is flying a reefed main except for when he flys a code sail which would support the mast head.
* Dimitar Topalov (White Swallow) - Damaged his spinnaker on the first night, not clear if it is usable. Lost his Code 0 furler and presumably can't use his Code sail. Experienced a pilot failure in the first day or two. Has now lost his anenometer and has no wind data which limits his pilot from steering to true or apparent wind modes. Broken all his batten pockets from the 3rd reef to the top of the main. Made a stop in the Azores for essential repairs
* Olivier Grassi (Grassi Bateaux) - damaged his light air spinnaker, is working on repairs. Also had computer problems. Continuing racing.
* Willy Bissainte (Tadition Guadeloupe)- some how managed to drop his spinnaker into the water and had to cut it loose. Not clear if it tore and dropped or if he had a halyard issue. Continuing racing.
* Louis Burton (Bureau Valléee) - . His water ballast tanks are leaking. He also lost his anenometer which costs him his wind data and the ability to have the pilot steer by apparent or true wind. Then...he struck a trawler while asleep. The trawler had no one on deck and no watch standing. His spinnker is destroyed, which is almost moot since his bow sprit is shattered into 3 pieces. That being said, he set his fractional kite, presumably tacked to the stem. He also has a breach in his hull up but forward of his water tight bulkhead. His pulpit, stanchionis and lifelines are trashed. He mentions other deck and hull damage but it is not clear if there are any additional breaches. The boom was screwed up at the gooseneck, but he seems to have fixed that. He cobbeled together a shorter 1 meter sprit from the debris and some makeshift stays. Mainsail parted across a seam at the head of the sail. Repair made. He is continuing to race.
* Gilbert Chollet (Chimirec-EVTV) - Appears to have had a problem with his anenometer and has lost wind data as a result. No more ability to have the pilot use true wind and apparent wind modes.
* Damien Seguin (Des Pieds et Des Mains) - blew up his large running spinnaker beyond repair, and has damaged his fractional kite. Still racing, but that will hurt him in the last stage of this race.
* Conrad Colman (40 Degrees) - blew up his spinnaker. Finished repairs, flew it again and then ripped it along the leech. Out of repair material, so sail is beyond repair. Also tore his Code 0, beyond repair.
* Jouni Romppanen (Tieto Passion) - persistent electronics problems that don't allow him to use the autopilot. Not clear what those problems are. Retired from race.
* Denis Van Weynbergh (Green Energie 4 Seasons- Diabetics Challenges) - pilot error costing the loss of wind speed and direction. Not clear if it is fixed. Also broke the starboard lazy jack which required him to go up the rig to retrieve the loose end. That same lazy jack problem led to a stay sail (trinquette) halyard being jammed by the loose line of the lazy jack wrapping on the halyard, leading Denis to have to climb the mast. Experienced some electrical problems that required a repair to the engine so I am guessing it was an alternator problem.
* Arnaud Daval (Techneau) - Anenometer faulty, repaired. Still racing.
* Thierry Bouchard (COMIR-Pôle Elior Health) - Torn jib (aka solent), lost the Code 0 from the deck where it was washed away, torn / delaminating mainsail. Jib is now repaired and in use, but in a fragile state. (more sewing repairs made on 11/15). Still racing.
* Eric Defert (Groupe Terrallia) - Pilot malfunction and NMEA feed from instruments failed. Seems to have made a repair underway, or is using back up system. Appears to have made a stop in Horta to fix his main sail halyard that apparently broke and left him with out his main. Back to racing.
* Marc Behaghel (Tekka) - furler damage, top swivel. Jury rigged a repair, continuing racing.
* Marco Nannini (UniCredit) - Pilot problems, where the master dropped out of the bus. Repaired by pulling each item off the bus and adding them back on one at a time. Seems his anenometer has not been working for much of the race which would eliminate his ability to get wind direction or speed and not allow him to use the apparent wind and true wind modes of the pilot. His top rudder bearings are leaking which lets water collect in the rudder compartment. I know from personal experience that if you fail to notice that, it can drown your hydraulic ram motors for your autopilot. He spoke about a PVC cover on his inner forestay ripping and creating problems for getting the staysail (trinquette) down. This one confuses me because I have never seen a PVC cover on a stay like he write about. He also spoke about losing the halyard lock on the spinnaker halyard and dumping the halyard into the water. Also confusing since the Class does not allow locks, but it could have been a translation issue and he meant the clutch instead. Continuing racing.
* Tanguy De Lamotte (Novedia/Initiatives) - tore a code sail from luff to leech. Torn the main badly. Continuing racing but acknowledged there is no way to recover. Managed to repair his Code 0 with 9 meters of sewing and is pressing it back into service.
* Fabrice Amedeo (Geodis) - Experienced pilot failure on the 6th day and had to hand steer for 16 hours in 40 knot reaching conditions. Apparently now has a functioning pilot. Continuing racing.
* Marc Lepesqueux (Marie Toit Caen la mer) - cracked bow sprit. Fabricated a splint and stabilized it with some additional stays. Lost his anemometer and has no wind data. Continuing racing.
* Pierre-Marie Bazin (Les 3Caps-Respectons la Terre) - broken solent halyard and a damaged / non-functioning anenometer which no longer allows him to have wind data or use the true and apparent wind modes on the auto-pilot. Also is having problems with the deisel and the solar panels when using them for power charging. He has proken his Spinnaker halyard in addition to his solent halyard and broke something else he referred to as a "lazzy" which I have no idea how to translate. Continuing racing.
* Bernard Stamm (Cheminées Poujoulat) - steering damage. After checking out the video, it was definitely with the tiller arm that the pilot is connected to, and where that tiller arm was connected to the rudder stock. Attempted a repair underway that did not work. Stopping in the Azores for a repair.
* David Consorte (Adriatech) - broken solent halyard, GPS failure and leaking water ballast. Retired from the race.
* Rune Aasberg (Solo) - Pilot failure. Retired from the race.
******************************


----------



## PCP

Riechers is out of the race for 3rd. The guys from the North route had the upper hand Now the fight for third place is between Manuard and Noblet. Manuard has the better angle, Noblet is closer to Guadalupe.

Both deserve that place. I bet on Manuard. I love what he has already accomplished...designing and building its own boat and fighting on equal arms not only with the best sailors but also with the best boat designers...Chapeau.

Great race for the two first. Ruyant have endured all the pressure without mistakes. Troussel had not managed to get closer.

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Damn!! Double Damn!!

Troussel has closed the gap in distance but has slowed on the west side of the island, while Ruyant is about to turn north for the final few miles.
Manuard has caught up to Noblet - they are now only about 100 meters apart and approaching the northwest tip of the island! Manuard may be passing Noblet. He has a bit more speed. And I have to go to bed !!!! By the time I get up, the first 5 places will be decided. 

This has been great fun.


----------



## PCP

Yes great finale by Troussel, recovering 25nm through the night, but it is not going to be enough. Ruyant is going to win. they have made an incredible race, really a bit over all other sailors, a long sprint race. They are probably exhausted.

Manuard and Noblet, fighting for the third place, are sailing in plain view in a mano a mano after crossing the Atlantic. They are going to finish very close. I hope they capture that fight in a movie. It is an epic one 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Hermitcrab, are you sleeping  

Look at the map. Those two (Manuard and Noblet) are together for the better part of 24 hours. They should sign for the next duo class40 race together, what a team They are at 19nm to the finish and all that is between them is 0.3NM. I hope they are putting this on a movie. What a fight, what a finish.

I am going to miss this race

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

Wow!! What a finish for the last podium place! Only 4 minutes separation!
I was able to follow the last hour of the Noblet-Manuard match race, but the close-up tracker on the front page doesn't give reliable enough updates for such close racing. 

5th, 6th and 7th are set, but there are many finishes over the next few days that are of interest - Stamm, Goss, deLamotte, Nannini, Colman...

Now we can look forward to the Barcelona World Race that starts December 31


----------



## PCP

The most amazing thing is that Manuard, after a dramitic chase, had managed to overtake Noblet and lead the final stage of the race, only to be overtaken again on the final tack for the Guadalupe port.

That should be hard for Manuard, after that big successful chase for Noblet. And great stuff from Noblet, that after being overtaken by Manuard, after so many hours of chase had never given up, and has managed to overtake him again where it matters most, over the finish line.

Legendary stuff!!! .

Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale - 2010

Site Officiel de La Route du Rhum - La Banque Postale 2010

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

I should have find this link before....this guy is good, I mean, not bad at sailing but really good writing and expressing his feelings

Marco Nanini (25th, 40class);

It's been excellent sailing for some time now, the wind is slowly turning from north west to north east so i'm going through my entire sail wardrobe, gennaker, fractional spinnaker and now masthead spi max.

The heat is exhausting, i find myself pulling a rope an inch and dropping on
the floor with a bottle of water as if i had just finished building one of
the great Egyptian pyramids.

Last night I sat in the cockpit for a long time, simply watching the wake
of the boat under a near full moon and starry sky. Few things so
beautiful, a dry warm air brought my thoughts to girls I met as a teenager
on summer holidays and hair dryers I owned. It was so peaceful you knew
"the rat race" isn't a Jamaican expression.

With under 500 miles to meeting land, the first i'll see since loosing
sight of the coast after Cap Frehel on 31st October, you catch yourself
looking at the horizon, imagining the smell of trees and coffee, which is
a tad ambitious but nonetheless quite romantic.

My food stores are running a bit low, nothing to worry about to get to
guadalupe, but i had to introduce the lucky dip concept, put a hand in the
box, what you get is what you eat, no being fussy... I've even eaten the
only orange i brought with me (and 6 apples and 6 mandarins), had
forgotten about it but the full flavour of cucumber of supermarket fruit
picked several years early and wrapped in cellophane was quite refreshing.
...................................................................................................
It's almost 5pm in what i presume might be quite a wintry day in London,
but soon the weekend will begin, everyone will hit the pub and quite
frankly i wouldnt mind a few, staying three weeks stone sober i think can
only be justified by pregnancy and impending insanity. The hardest bit
after a long race is your first hangover, and in this heat i think i'll
have to go and lie in the frozen food isle of the local supermarket to
survive.

The Stig should have finished by now, he was three miles to the line at
the last report, a few hours faster than Phil Sharp in 2006, which i think
is amazing as 2006 is when records were set, this edition was slower and
his result shows how Class40 is coming of age. In 2006 there was a gap of
a day before the next boat, here we're looking at hours, the level has
risen and the great sailors have approached the class.

He conducted an exemplary race and well deserves line honours, before the start i went to shake his hand and said my money was on him. I predicted i would be mid fleet and take 21 days and i'll be there or thereabouts. 

Ciao


----------



## blt2ski

Ok, have not followed this too much, but was just watching a british TV show called "Mainsail" shows on CNN. They were following a Multihull, appears to be ROute de rumb, which is what I believe is being talked about here. The mast came down and driver was rescued by a freighter. Was this the recent one?

I have hearing issues, so I am not getting the WHOLE picture from "Mainsail" as the lady that does the talking, between her british accent, and upper pitch where I am deaf in my left ear has me wondering. Now if they would put closed captions on the show....... I would be "MUCH MUCH MUCH" better off. 

marty


----------



## hermitCrab

Marty,

The story would be about Sidney Gavignet sailing the Ultime 105ft trimaran Oman Air Majan. His front starboard crossbeam failed, allowing his outrigger to break away, which caused the shrouds to fail and the mast to fall. He was picked up by a freighter and taken to Gibralter. His team were attempting to salvage the boat - I don't know the status of that.

hC


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Ok, have not followed this too much,... appears to be ROute de rumb, which is what I believe is being talked about here. The mast came down and driver was rescued by a freighter. Was this the recent one?
> 
> ...
> 
> marty


Yes Marty. it has a great race and it is *Rhum*, I mean the booze 

In 85 boats, some had accidents. A trimaran capsized and at least three broke, including the Multi50 leader. One class40 hit a 80T fishing boat at speed and another hit at speed a whale and many more individual troubles and accidents, like guys steering almost all day and all the night because they had lost the autopilot, guys with broken stays making improvised repairs not forgetting the Winner of the Multi 50 that had to go to the top of the mast (25m) for repairs.

Some movies of the boat you are talking about:

YouTube - Oman Air Majan Prepares for Route du Rhum

YouTube - Le sauvetage de Sidney Gavignet par un cargo grec en image

And about the previous leader of the Multi50:

YouTube - Crêpes Whaou ! perd son étrave de coque centrale : Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 07/11/2010

YouTube - Depuis le bateau avarie à bord de crêpes Whaou ! : Route du Rhum La Banque Postale 08/11/ 2010

You have missed this one and it was great fun, I hope you stay with us for the other BIG one, THE *BARCELONA WORLD RACE* that starts December 31.

YouTube - Barcelona World Race 2010-11 - Teaser

YouTube - Barcelona World Race promo

Barcelona World Race

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Thanks you two. It was the Oman tri that they followed to the end, and were showing the before with wife and 2 daughters, after etc. 

I'll have to watch more of the barcelona, which is about the same time as the one down under I like to follow, sydney-hobart.

marty


----------



## PCP

I will also follow the Sidney- Hobarth, but that one will last only days and the Barcelona race will last months

Marty, you can have a summary of the race here:

YouTube - Destopnews 43-2010 English

YouTube - Destopnews 44-2010 English

YouTube - Destopnews 45-2010 English

YouTube - Destopnews 46-2010 English

By the way, an American won the first leg of the Velux race (kind of a 2th division of the Vendee Globe).

http://www.velux5oceans.com/

Americans really don't like ocean racing. It is very odd that nobody had posted about that.


----------



## PCP

That's what I call bad luck....

http://www.sail-world.com/Europe/Barcelona-World-Race---Central-Lechera-Asturiana-dismasted/77632

http://riggingnews.blogspot.com/

I hope they can fix the boat fot the race


----------



## PCP

Outstanding! 6 months to go and there are already more than 140 teams enrolled on the TRANSQUADRA.

This is not my favorite Transat, but that is the one that I would like to race one day. You have to have more than 40 years old, not to be a professional nor a top racer and you can do it solo, or duo. Simple rules, simple race, lots of fun and a super ambiance 

Transquadra - Transat solitaire et double réservée aux amateurs.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

I could not get the link to open quickly this morning, so shut it down, as I recall, the Jeanneau SF3200 has had some 1D class;'s in this thru the last few years. Does the Figaro or other equal boats have 1d class's? or are they lumped together in reasonably close handicap splits? obviously the solo/doubles are seperate, or at least I hope it is obvious.


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> Paulo,
> 
> I could not get the link to open quickly this morning, so shut it down, as I recall, the Jeanneau SF3200 has had some 1D class;'s in this thru the last few years. Does the Figaro or other equal boats have 1d class's? or are they lumped together in reasonably close handicap splits? obviously the solo/doubles are seperate, or at least I hope it is obvious.


Yes, that's a slow link. Here you have the rules...but they are in French

http://www.transquadra.com/documentations/TRANSQUADRA%202011%202012%20%20%20%20%20%20%20AVIS%20DE%20COURSE1.pdf

Yes there is a separated classification for solo and duo. Most of the teams are duo (4 times more).

It is a race for boats between 8.5 and 15m. The rules are the ones from the Offshore ISAF Categorie 1 (IRC).

The Jeanneau SF32 race with the other boats, but it is the more popular boat even if last year the victory went for a A35. I bet theis year one of the new JPK 10.10 is going to win. Regarding the Figaro, they are pure racing boats, I think they cannot race here.

On the beginning of November there were already enrolled *21* SF32, *11* JPK 9.6, *4* JPK 10.10, *9* A35, *7* A31, *11* Pogo 8.5 among many other boats.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

eh parlez vous francias? or some such speeling of that from Hchool when I took french, and promptly forgot it all.....

I knew the SF 3200 was sorta kinda designed for this race. Probably hence why there are so many of them. They are set up well for this type of race. WOuld be fun to take a France delivery, sail to this side, and ship home to the other side of NA where I am!

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> eh parlez vous francias? or some such speeling of that from Hchool when I took french, and promptly forgot it all.....
> 
> I knew the SF 3200 was sorta kinda designed for this race. Probably hence why there are so many of them. They are set up well for this type of race. WOuld be fun to take a France delivery, sail to this side, and ship home to the other side of NA where I am!
> 
> Marty


It seems a good idea to me. You have the boat there and all the fun in between. By the way, to you have already a partner? 

Another great boat to do that would be the Elan 350. I can get you one with a discount and in that one the "Admiral" has the interior space to make a home....later

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Yeah the E350 would be another! Spouse WOULD like that one better!.....

Now to come up with the funds! always in issue eh!


----------



## giuliodfs

Great post!!!


----------



## PCP

10 days for the Barcelona world race

15 Open60's around the world, almost as many as on the last Vendee Globe.

What's new on this one is the number of Spanish leading skippers (crew of two):

6 Spanish, 4 French, 2 British, 1 German, 1 Swiss, 1 Polish.

It's going to be a great race. Watch out guys, in 10 days

Solo and two-handed, Two similar, but not equal, ways to sail - Magazine - Barcelona World Race

Videos - Multimedia - Barcelona World Race


----------



## PCP

*One day to go*!!!.... and really bad luck for Alex Thompson from Hugo Boss: Yesterday the guy had to make a surgery to treat acute appendicitis.

Short news - Barcelona World Race

They are discussing with the race organization the options.

The boats are Open 6o, the crew, to guys and the race is a non-stop circumnavigation with gates they have to pass.

Two crew, non-stop, around the world - Presentation - Barcelona World Race

This is mainly a race between Spanish and French. the Spanish are more, but the French have the better boats. There are also some other European teams and an all women crew. The boats are 15 and most are competitive recent or new racing machines.

Follow the race - Barcelona World Race

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

Suggestion if you like,

Lets get a thread ea if you will for the above races. Sometimes for me anyhow, same thread title, different but the same topic inside gets confusing, and I lose some interest if you will. I do like this thread topic to stay on the overall single/dh race discussion, but break the actual races out to other threads. If I am farked up, well, I'll LOL and we will all be on our way over a pint or qt of our favorite beverage!

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty, I am not sure that it is a good idea. Few people on this forum has any interest in sail racing and huge races like the Route du Rhum go almost unnoticed. I would agree with you if this was the Vendee Globe, that is well known. Anyway I will follow your suggestion even if I find that a thread to cover all solo and duo races is a better formula. Kind of a club to the ones that like that kind of races .

I will open a dedicated thread about the "Barcelona race" but you stay moraly obliged to activelly participate on that thread 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

*New solo Transat with small boats:

Raced in the Beneteau Figaro between Benodet (France) ands Martinique.*

17 boats out, lots of good racers among then a lady, Jeanne Gregoire, running in 4th place now. They are going fast (9K).

I am going to follow it, so if there are more guys interested, just show up

Transat Benodet Martinique finistere france

Transat Bénodet Martinique 2011

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## PCP

Hey guys, nobody following this one?

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011

*SOLO TRANSAT ON 33ft boats*.

Has been a great race. Between the 1st and the 11th there are only 25nm...and they are already near Azores.

One of the leaders is racing without front stay. He broke it and have made five hundred miles without it, not losing distance to the pack. I guess he has now a line as front stay

YouTube - Transat BÃ©nodet Martinique : www.transat-cornouaille.com

Voiles et Voiliers : Course rÃ©gate - Video voile - Bénodet-Martinique : Transat en solo pour 17 Figaros

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011

He says that he is undecided: to stop at Azores for repairs or going like that to Martinique? Crazy dude, crazy stuff!!!


----------



## hermitCrab

Yes, I'm following as I can. I don't speak or read french, but I check the positions and my own weather sources. I've just acquired a new (to me) boat, so I'm very busy with that.

Who broke the headstay?


----------



## blt2ski

Did for a day or two, need to get back into it, by keeping a window open, only way I seem to follow the race!

marty


----------



## PCP

hermitCrab said:


> Yes, I'm following as I can. I don't speak or read french, but I check the positions and my own weather sources. I've just acquired a new (to me) boat, so I'm very busy with that.
> 
> Who broke the headstay?


Congratulations for your new boat. It is the Yamaha?

Google chrome can translate web pages for you.

It was Morvan, when he was leading (he is now at only 9nm from the leader).

He only said that yesterday, even if that happened several days before (race strategy).

He tried to climb the mast three times, but there was a lot of sea and he finally give up, finding it too dangerous. He is pointing now to Santa Maria Island to see if he can find shelter to make a quick repair without outside help.

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011

They are all closer now, with the 11th at only 18 nm from the first and the 5 that run in front are just inside a 5nm circle.

Of course, I am partial about Lobato, the only non French and that it happens to be a Portuguese but it seems to me he is on the best position for the next days (on the North). What do you think?

They are all having fun, surfing close to 12k and more wind is on its way

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Was it not morvan that lost a rudder or had an issue with one in the dual race last fall? if so, he is not getting any breaks in either race.

marty


----------



## PCP

No, that was another guy. The only issue he had on the last transat was not being able to catch Le Cleac'h , even if he got really close. Morvan was second on that one.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Ok, That is why Morvan was ringing a bell, he was at the front etc. Maybe I will go look at pics and remember the face or some such thing.....

back to cleaning the garage out this fine saturday in the NW US!

Marty


----------



## PCP

Luisina lost its mast with 35k wind. Eric was inside the boat sleeping. He was doing a fantastic race running in 3th at only 6 nm to the leader. Everything is alright with the boat and he is going back to Azores under engine and an improvised rig.

Morvan a touché a Santa Maria repaired the boat alone and part.

That's a man of few words he said this:
(It is interesting, I will translate for you guys)

*I was unable to find shelter under the 500m cliffs , too many waves and wind. I went to Vila do Porto, a small harbor with a 20m entrance, sailing and doing a slalom between fishermen boats and docking with 25k headwind: Hot

Just docked I had a visit from the Portuguese Customs: Documents, passport: " you have to stay till tomorrow" than arrived the port captain that says that I should stay sheltered in the port because the weather forecast is bad, with gale warning and 40k winds.

After explanation, he understand that I'm running and I have just to repair my stay. It is Ok with them, they took pictures while I work repairing the stay and the main sail. I take two hours, well inside the 3 hours limit and I sail away with a big applause from the sailing school kids and saluted by the port sirens.

Nice, The Azores.
*

They are sailing with 35/40K wind and Morvan returned to the race and he is not the last. Is 10th at 80nm from Fabien, the First.

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## PCP

Bad luck for Morvan (again). Got caught in a gale with more than 45K wind and the stay repair broke. Amazingly he managed to save the mast (broke the spinnaker pole).

Now he has only two halyards left, one for holding the mast, another one to the front sail. He is still sailing and making good speed, but not racing anymore. The objective now is to make it safely to Martinique.

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## PCP

Marty and Hermitcrab,

You guys are losing a great race. The First place owner change almost everyday and there are 3 boats inside a 10nm circle. Fabien (the leader), Tabarly and Rouxel are the ones that will have more chances of winning.

Lobato is losing almost 15K for day to the leaders. On the beginning of the race he had positioned himself in the course he could get more wind but I guess he is still learning the boat becuase he exploded all his spinnakers . It seems it was too much wind.

He made a very funny description about being inside the boat trying to rest, with the boat under genoa and a reefed main, on autopilot with 45K wind doing 18K.

It is amazing that he could leave the boat on autopilot with that wind and enough sail to be surfing at 18K, but I guess he could not rest much.

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

PCP said:


> Marty and Hermitcrab,
> 
> You guys are losing a great race. The First place owner change almost everyday and there are 3 boats inside a 10nm circle. Fabien (the leader), Tabarly and Rouxel are the ones that will have more chances of winning.
> 
> Lobato is losing almost 15K for day to the leaders. On the beginning of the race he had positioned himself in the course he could get more wind but I guess he is still learning the boat becuase he exploded all his spinnakers . It seems it was too much wind.
> 
> He made a very funny description about being inside the boat trying to rest, with the boat under genoa and a reefed main, on autopilot with 45K wind doing 18K.
> 
> It is amazing that he could leave the boat on autopilot with that wind and enough sail to be surfing at 18K, but I guess he could not rest much.
> 
> Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


I'm not missing the race, but I've been too busy to post. I check positions a few times per day.

I was wondering if something was wrong with Lobato because although he sometimes makes tactical mistakes, he is never slow compared to the others. The loss of spinnakers explains a lot. He will suffer all the way to Martinique.


----------



## hermitCrab

Wow!
I think the winner is going to finish in less than 16 days!
That is an incredible pace for 10m boats designed almost 20yrs ago. I think it's still possible for any of the current top 4 to win: Rouxel, Tabarly, delaHaye, Lunven.
Great race! I wish they had more news in english.

hC


----------



## PCP

hermitCrab said:


> ..
> I was wondering if something was wrong with Lobato because although he sometimes makes tactical mistakes, he is never slow compared to the others. The loss of spinnakers explains a lot. He will suffer all the way to Martinique.:


Yes, it is a pity, he won the race prologue showing that he is mastering the boat. I guess that he did not yet learn the spinnakers limit before exploding on this boat . I guess that in the 6.5 they can take more wind because the boat is more light.



hermitCrab said:


> Wow!
> I think the winner is going to finish in less than 16 days!
> That is an incredible pace for 10m boats designed almost 20yrs ago. I think it's still possible for any of the current top 4 to win: Rouxel, Tabarly, delaHaye, Lunven.
> Great race! I wish they had more news in english.


Yes, it is going to be a drag race for the 3 on the leading pack. They are only separated by 2.3 miles and they can see each other and that is truly incredible. For the moment I don't think they are going to any tactic move, they are just going to be at the tiller almost all day and all night, trying to win just that extra 0,1K over the others.

But I think that Nicolas, that is at 14.8nm behind is going to close on them. He has more wind, I don't know if it is enough, but a fight between four would be just incredible.

The three that are leading are all great sailors but I would like to see Tabarly win. It would be his first major victory and he carries a name of a winner (he is the nephew of the great Tabarly).

Crab, the Figaro 2 is a 2003 design (Marc Lombard), the Figaro 1 (Finot), the previous model is a very different boat.

Figaro Bénéteau accueil

Marc Lombard

Anyway I think that the Figaro 2 is going to be substituted by a Figaro 3 pretty soon. The racers are demanding a more powerful boat (boat desigers never stop to improve boats ).

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011

Regards

Paulo


----------



## hermitCrab

I thought the Figaro 2 was early '90s, my mistake. When they change to Figaro 3, I hope a lot of the 2s come to the US. They will be a fantastic learning platform for ambitious young shorthand/singlehand sailors who can't afford to move to France.

For any americans who are interested, the Pogo 2 Mini is now being built here in southern california. I think the mini is a bit more twitchy and difficult to learn that the Figaro 2, but young guys (and gals) with performance dinghy experience would learn ocean racing very quickly on them. (no, I do not have any relationship with the Pogo 2 builders, I just love the boats, even though I am not competent to sail them, and too old ).


----------



## PCP

hermitCrab said:


> I thought the Figaro 2 was early '90s, my mistake. When they change to Figaro 3, I hope a lot of the 2s come to the US. They will be a fantastic learning platform for ambitious young shorthand/singlehand sailors who can't afford to move to France.
> 
> For any americans who are interested, the Pogo 2 Mini is now being built here in southern california. I think the mini is a bit more twitchy and difficult to learn that the Figaro 2, but young guys (and gals) with performance dinghy experience would learn ocean racing very quickly on them. ..


For what I have heard from Lobato it is the opposite. The Figaro 2 is a very technical boat. Lobato had six months ago, before doing the Figaro race, some paid lessons with more experienced sailors, him and almost all that were new comers to the Figaro boat. Even experienced sailors need help to know how to sail it properly

It is amazing that 6 months later he could beat the best even if only on a short race (prologue).

He is still learning....he is a very humble guy and do you know he is a Naval Architect?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Eh!eh! 400nm to Point-a-Pitre and the 3 first remain on a drag race at full view of each other separated only by 3nm. Tabarly won about 4 miles on the last hours over everybody and he is leading, Rouxel went from first to third. I think he has problems with the spinnakers available. Fabien is second.

I wonder how much more time they are going to be able to maintain that close. I bet they are not sleeping much and have the tiller in their hands most of the time.

You know the news on the race don't say much, I guess that those three guys don't have time to send posts to the race direction and also they don't want to say what sails (spinnakers) they still have in good conditions not to give information to the others.

Regarding the Benetau Figaro and its seaworthiness, take a look at these movies from Lobato. He was not racing just going to France and from France to Portugal. He got a lot of bad weather and as he was not racing he had time to make some movies.

YouTube - Francisco Lobato - Figaro 2010 - Regresso Nazaré Cascais 10 Nov

YouTube - Francisco Lobato - Figaro 2011 - Ida França Jan

YouTube - Francisco Lobato - Lorient-Nazaré - Full Power

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## PCP

PCP said:


> I don't remember to see nothing like this
> 
> Now they are not three fighting for victory, but 5.
> 
> The girl (Jeanne) joined the front pack as well as Lunven, that was trying hard for days. They are all inside a 5nm circle and they have ahead 260nm (a bit more than a day). The three first are inside 1nm circle and they are so close that it makes no sense to say who is ahead.
> 
> Tabarlay, Roussel and Fabien are still closed on that drag race, so close that they can probably talk with each other but Luven and Jeanne are betting on a more northern course. Hard to say who is chosen better. For the moment Jeanne and Lunven are recovering miles to the leaders. I guess that in some hours we will know.
> 
> Lobato that has been slowed because had exploded almost all spinnakers have probably managed to fix one because on the last two days he incredibly recovered 70nm to the race leaders. He is in a close fight with Marchand that he overtook but that after had moved a tenacious pursuit and is also recovering many miles to the leaders.
> 
> Morvan that without a front stay is managing to keep with the middle pack. Great sailing, great race done at at incredible pace on this small Benetaus.
> 
> A last word to Luisina and Eric that had lost the mast days ago. He is being towed to Azores by a Portuguese fishing boat.
> 
> Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Drag race to the finish, and in reality, with all of them being so close, going furtive would probably NOT give any one an advantage, as you will still be with in visual of the others. 

I had to really go into a micro mode to see that one boat was really three overlapped.

Marty


----------



## hermitCrab

I think I have misunderstood the course. I thought they were going direct to Fort de France, but it seems there is a turning mark off Guadalupe? I didn't read the Sailing Instructions for this race 

hC


----------



## PCP

Yes, they are all in full view, except Jeanne and that can give her a tactical advantage. Finally Lunven made it to the first place and with almost 5nm over the second. I remember that he said some days back that he had steered all night long trying to recover some miles to the leaders without success. Well now he have succeeded and at 24 hours of the finish he has an half hour advantage Nice move!

I believe last tactical move will be when they tack to Guadalupe. Will they all opt for a Drag race maintaining the same course? Will jeanne pull a bit more North and become invisible to the others and play it alone?

They had all a terrible night full of "grains"-short violent blows- and they are all very tired. The 3 that were leading did nor really saw jeanne and Lunven coming, their were just covering each other, and had a bad surprise.

230 miles to go and the first 5 inside a 6 Nm circle What a race!!!!

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## PCP

That's a Drag race with five.

Jeanne opted to play it with skill, not strategy, all of them have probably stayed at the tiller through the night trying to win that extra mile and all had managed to close some distance over the leader:

Best performance was from Rouxel that managed to won 2nm (he is now second at 3.2K), Tabarly won 1.1nm, Jeanne 0.8nm and Fabien 0.1nm.

It is still night over there, for more 2 or three hours, they are probably all exhausted and they are almost at the turning point, to go directly to the finish line. About 140nm to go. To catch Lunven, Rouxel has yet to improve his performance, just a little bit it will be enough, otherwise he is going to arrive frustratingly close to Lunven without managing to overtake. *That is going to be close!*


----------



## PCP

In 3 hours Rouxel managed to recover more 0.8nm and it seems to be the only one that has a chance to catch Lunven. They are sailing at about 12k and they should take more 10/12 hours to finish the race. If Rouxel is able to maintain that recovering rate he is going to win 2.4nm till the finish line and he is just at 2.4nm to the leader . Closer thant that would be impossible

For several days now the fastest on the race are Lobato and Marchand that are fighting for 8th and 9th place. Lobato is making more than 13K and recovering 1nm per hour to Eric that is in 7th place. He has still to recover 13nm over Eric and I don't think he can make it but what a recovering

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## PCP

This year race finish not at Point a Pitre but on Fort the France, so just 25nm to go and Rouxel is 0.3nm behind Lunven.

*A 0.3nm difference on the last 25nm and the first five inside a 4.4nm circle, that is just incredible after a 3500nm race*. I guess that after such a hunt Rouxel deserves to win!

I was wrong about the timing, thought that they were going to turn on Martinique and were finishing at Point a Pitre. So they will take only between 2 and 3 hours to arrive to Fort the France.

On the last 3 hours Rouxel recovered 2.1nm , Tabarly 1.2nm, Jeanne 0.4 and Fabien was fantastic, recovering 2.6. If Rouxel can maintain the pace he is going to win and it will be a close call for second between Lunven, Tabarly and Fabien, but of course this is assuming that Lunven is not capable of doing better .

Fantastic race. I hope they have an airplane or helicopter to shot the finnish I would love to see a movie of that.

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## PCP

Following by twiter:

12 minutes ago, Lunven and Rouxel have entered the bay, they are side by side and sprinting to the finish under rain and 30k wind.

Tabarly is very close.


----------



## PCP

Three minutes ago, Lunven had won this incredible race


----------



## PCP

The classification:

1st - Lunven

2th - Trouxel at 0.3nm

3th - Tabarly at 0.5nm

4th - Fabien at 1.5nm

5th - Jeanne at 2.5nm

The five first separated by 2.5nm after a 3500 nm race

I don't remember anything like this!!!

Neither such a speedy race. On these small 33.5ft they have made an almost 9k average speed. More than 9K if we count all the miles that they have made. That's really outstanding 

They are broadcasting live you can follow the press conference (in French):

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011


----------



## hermitCrab

Fantastic Finish!
The first 5 within 23 minutes after nearly 4000nm. There is no ocean racing as competitive as the Figaro!
This has been very exciting, but I wish there was more coverage in english.

hC


----------



## blt2ski

Just got home from work, looked to see 5 finished, Romain is 12 miles so and hour from finishing, the other 5 as mentioned within 23 min! close racing!

I'd repeat the too bad there is not more english written coverage. Probably why I do no look as much as I would.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Marty, you had French at school 

The five that finished close gave a joint press conference. They are all buddies and great guys. The talk was like this:

Trouxel: Dam Nico (Lunven) Martinica should be 50 miles far away. I would have caught you.

Lunven: No, Martinica should be 50 miles closer, you have taken me one of two years of my live. Look at my white airs!!!

Jeanne: No I am happy to be in 5th and have finished close. Really I was in terrible shape, completely out of form when the race started and never felt strong enough to attack. Just happy to be here!

All the guys: Hey Jeanne let us know when you fell really fit and ready to attack. We will stay at home 

Not exactly the words, but close and the spirit was this. Really funny. Nice guys, all of them.


----------



## blt2ski

Yeah yeah yeah.....said french class was 30 yrs ago, I remember 3 lines! Was working at a home last week, the lady there used to teach french, and is doing a tour here in a month or two. Said what I remembered, she said, good things to know. beyond that.......I got the graDe I Deserved!LOL


----------



## PCP

Crab and Maty,

Last post on this race, about Francisco Lobato. He finished in 8th and that is not a good post, but on the last week, specially the last 5 days is was always the fastest on the race. *In those 5 or 6 days he recovered 90nm to the leaders* (and that is huge), overtake Marchand that is a good sailor and almost caught Eric Peron that is a very fast sailor (arrived 35m later and won over him 65nm in 4 days).

I was very curious to understand why Lobato, that had won the race Prologue had made such a "strange" race. I find the answer on some statements he made to a Portuguese sail site. I found that so interesting that I translated for you guys.

*"I am delighted to come here to Martinique. The Last time I crossed the Atlantic was to get to Brazil (mini transat). I really wanted to come here.

Things did not go very well for me on cape Finisterra (Spain). I have lost the big and the small Spinnaker.

Since then I knew I could not fight for first place. Psychologically it was a bit harsh&#8230;Near Azores I was not very inspired on my my options. Then I decided to rest a little, sleep and enjoy the moment.

It is true that at the end I advanced quickly. I even learned things about the boat and I think they will serve me well in the future.

I have learned a lot on the last last week and I felt confident.

I still lack a little experience with the Figaro in what regards long races. On the mini I knew all about the boat and I felt I had an advantage over everybody. I knew when to change sails and when to raise the foot.

Now I know when to do that on the Figaro boat. I have learned that on this Transat.
&#8230;..

Nicolas Lunven and others who were ahead sailed very well. They deserve the places they achieved. "
*

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

Good points from him Paulo,

While he can admit he did not do as well as he wanted, he learned, and next time, will be a bigger factor. I feel this happens with ALL of us, no matter what we do, be it sailing, what we do at work, or other pleasure etc.

marty


----------



## blt2ski

YouTube - Rough Weather - Corentin Douguet Sailing crazy Figaro

Not sure if that vid of a figaro has been posted, but the dude is MOVING! To think, he was trying at one point to get a spin up. Altho I am thinking there is another vid of him with it up in these winds......if only my little boat could do this, what a blast!


----------



## PCP

That boat is really on the limit. Marty, to sail like that you need a fast boat but also to learn how to sail like one those guys  even if he looks not doing much most of the time. Corentin is one of the fast professional French racers:

http://corentin-ocean.e-declic.net/portraitpalmares

We can see that the boat rounded up a couple of time and even was knock down once. That boat is being sailed on the limit. They talked about 55K wind. It seems to much to me and someome on the comments talked about 30K wind and that is not enough for that sea. Something in between I guess

It is really impressing how the boat with that wind and all that mainsail up does not round up. Great boat!

Regarding the last Transat, take a look at the last video:

Site Officiel de la Transat Benodet Martinique 2011

But mostly to these two that are longer and have no French talk and that just suits the ones that don't understand it

Really, great movies:

Nautisme : Transat Benodet Martinique


----------



## PCP

Hey guys I was wondering why Samantha Davies had not raced the last Transat or the Barcelona race. Kind of afraid the girl had just given up like Ellen MacArtur.

No way, the girl is pregnant, 5 months now and the kid has salt water in its veins and I bet already dreams with Ocean sailing . The father is Romain Attanasio another well known solo ocean racer: A British- French kid with a racing pedigree.

She is going back to racing after having the kid en September, I mean, Ocean racing because the girl, pregnant or not, seems incapable to stay put

A quick return to Brittany and to take part in Spi Ouest France with my friend Eric Kerskaven on his J80 P L Yachting. The J80 fleet was a record 105 boats and a very tough four days sailing especially the tactics!! We obtained our objective of finishing in the top half with a respectable 46th place and one best race of 4th place! We are training hard to improve for the next event in a couple of weeks!

Last weekend I raced with the French Olympic Gold medallist (pole vault) Jean Galfione on his Class 40 "Talanta" at the Grand Prix Guyader for the weekend of time trials. We won on Saturday and were not so good on Sunday!! It was nice to sail in the ever expanding Class 40 which is a class I have not raced much in.

The last couple of days at home catching up on work and also nipping off to La Torche where the Stand Up Paddle surf world tour is happening at the moment. A sport I love to watch at high level, and take part in in "chicken waves" only!! Actually the SUP is great training for sailing as it works every muscle in the body and is fantastic balance and core stability training. I got to meet Kai Lenny who is the current world champion at only 18 years old and an amazing waterman!

Tomorrow I am off to PortoFino to compete in the Nespresso Cup on the magnificent Wally class yachts. It is a great honour to have been asked to be one of the Nespresso ambassadors and I am looking forward to the event.... I promise to keep you updated!

*Finally a little bit of personal news. You may be wondering why I am not sailing across the oceans this year... Well, I am now nearly five months pregnant and, if all goes well, in September I will become a mum, so ocean racing has been put on a short hold for this summer!! A different project but very exciting and Romain and I are looking forward to becoming parents (with some nerves and intrepidation of course!!) But don't worry - the English-speaking French baby will not stop me from getting back on the water ASAP* - I'm just going to have to be even more organised than ever!!

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Can you believe this sh*t?

*A week later Lunven the great winner of the last Figaro Transat pass from 1st to 5th:hothead* ???!!!

And there were more penalized. The crime: A 1,5L thermos for food, a 1,5l bottle of water and so on

That was not the race organization but the French voile federation that applied the penalties. That's RIDICULOUS and show a big lack of respect for all these guys that have made a great race.

SailRaceWin: Transat Bénodet-Martinique: The Lunven Affair - Storm in a Thermos


----------



## PCP

Tabarly has now the 24 hours record on a Figaro. His performance on the last transat has been considered valid, and what a performance : 24 hours averaging 12.3K on a 10m boat is just awesome. And it is also a relatively inexpensive boat.

Figaro BENETEAU II / One-design / Sailing Yachts - BENETEAU


----------



## PCP

Talking about the Figaro 2, that is the boat the French use for the Solo championship, one more prove, The Generali solo that is composed of several coastal races. Not the emotion of a Transat but more easy to get great images and movies and this is a very nice movie, one that gets you in the mood for sailing

YouTube - ‪Le Grand Prix de Leucate en images‬‏

This one was won by Eric Peron


----------



## PCP

There is someone following Les Sables-Azores-Les Sables ?

That's a two crewed race on class 40 between France Azores and Back. 12 Boats racing.

Les Sables - Horta - Les Sables

Sail-World.com : Les Sables-Horta-Les Sables Race 2011

Dailymotion - Depart les Sables Horta 2 juillet 2011 - une vidéo Sports & Extreme


----------



## PCP

*Transquadra*

TRANSQUADRA is the true Transat for amateurs.

You don't need to be rich (the best boats are small performance cruisers) and you don't have to have a crew.

There are only two main categories : Solo or duo, you have to have more than 40 year's old and cannot have won any significant race, or have raced in a professional way.

Just take a look at the number of boats (some departed from St Nazaire/France others from Barcelona/Spain):

Transquadra 2011

On the French side the leading boat is a A35, on the Spanich side it's a Jeanneau Sunfast 3200

Many Europeans join the race as a more fun and sportive ARC, the safest and funniest way to cross the Atlantic

Transquadra 2011-2012 | Transat solitaire et double réservée aux amateurs.


----------



## blt2ski

If I could afford to do so, buying a boat on that side of the Atlantic, then racing across, shipping the boat to the PNW, or thru the panama and up via hawaii sounds like fun! Porbably not happening in my lifetime. This does sound like a fun way to cross!

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> If I could afford to do so, buying a boat on that side of the Atlantic, then racing across, shipping the boat to the PNW, or thru the panama and up via hawaii sounds like fun! Porbably not happening in my lifetime. This does sound like a fun way to cross!
> 
> Marty


Well. I don't see why not. These boats are not really expensive and a light used one seems to be inside your budget. If you don't want to race it solo count me in


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

I figured finding a 2nd person would not be that hard. Finding a 2nd hand boat also not that hard......just coming up with money at this time. THis supposid recession is not a recession, more like a depression for those in the construction biz like myself, and spouse is an escrow person, IE the one that closes home loans, be it a refi or new/to you home. SLow for both of us right now. Now if I can figure out how to hit the local lotto numbers.........

marty


----------



## bluesapphire

really very good site.
distance calculato


----------



## hermitCrab

PCP said:


> Tabarly has now the 24 hours record on a Figaro. His performance on the last transat has been considered valid, and what a performance : 24 hours averaging 12.3K on a 10m boat is just awesome. And it is also a relatively inexpensive boat.
> 
> Figaro BENETEAU II / One-design / Sailing Yachts - BENETEAU


Paulo,

Do you know what is wrong with Lobato in the Solitaire? The leaders are approaching the finish, but Lobato is listed 43rd of 47 racing, and is off to the west by himself.


----------



## PCP

hermitCrab said:


> Paulo,
> 
> Do you know what is wrong with Lobato in the Solitaire? The leaders are approaching the finish, but Lobato is listed 43rd of 47 racing, and is off to the west by himself.


Sorry, I have been out sailing and only return in September and I saw this post only now.

He managed to recover to 37th but he just made a bad race. He says he have learned a lot. I believe his week point are variable and week winds and the strong point stormy conditions and strong winds. This race was mostly raced with week and variable winds and those 47 sailors are really among the best solo sailors.

Let's see what he can make on the "Quiberon Solo".

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Two races start today:

The mini solo Transat race between France and Brasil and a circumnavigation on Class 40 (duo).

Home - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50

Global Ocean Race 2011-12 : Home

If someone wants to follow them on this thread it is more than welcome.


----------



## PCP

Jorg Riechers is leading AGAIN!!!

This guy is a top contender in Class 40 and on the minis. Please give an Open 60 to this guy. He deserves it

The race - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50

Click on Rankings and then on tracker to follow the race.


----------



## PCP

They are of again, on the long leg to Brazil

Some facts about this race:

*Already 34 years old!*

34 years after the event was created, the 18th edition of the Charente-Maritime/Bahia Transat ... is now a legend and gathers every two years sailors with all sorts of backgrounds, to share solidarity, mutual aid and respect&#8230;

*The Charente-Maritime/Bahia Transat 6,50 is the most International single-handed ocean race with more than 10 countries represented. The 18th edition will bring together British, Spanish, Italian, Chinese, Swiss, Dutch, French, German, American, Canadian and Australian sailors...*

....
*Single-handed without assistance on 6.50 metre long boats all through the Atlantic Ocean* are the three main components of this amazing race with a stopover in Madera. The formula did not change since 1977, ....

*Dream of victory for some, but dream of crossing the Atlantic for all!* And if all the competitors share the state of mind "One for all and all for one", they all have their own objectives.

A few favourites prepare boats for victory, others cast off to* live the adventure of a lifetime*...

*All the best single-handed skippers have set sail for The Charente-Maritime/Bahia Transat 6,50 at least once* and state that it is the 1st race to begin a career as offshore sailing racer....

*Michel Desjoyeaux, 31st in 1991 *: "At the end of two weeks, I found myself alone in the middle of the ocean. I didn't know where my opponents were. We only had a small VHF which wasn't much use.

Psychologically, I went through a tricky period. I left for a competition and found myself where an adventurer would be.

Cut off from the world, I wasn't prepared for it! ... Plus, from a human point of view, this transat is ideal for those who dream of a big, great adventure and still a revelation for those aiming higher still. It's almost an obligatory rite of passage for your career."...

*Ellen MacArthur, 15th in 1997 *: "This is the event that gave me a taste of the open sea. I'll never forget it."...

*Thierry Dubois*, winner in 1993 : "The Mini is an event that all sailors are interested in. In 1983, photos of the finish in Antigua sent me into a frenzy.

..On the water, I became aware of real solitude because I was deprived of any means of communication. ...You become hardened to the bad stuff&#8230; and you go a little nuts.

I think that the joy of winning brings 'Minists' together and helps them share common values.* So much that we tend to make fun of those who haven't competed in the race by telling them 'Get your Mini first! "*

News flash - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50


----------



## blt2ski

Paulo,

Interesting to see this post here, forgot about the MT 6.5 transatlantic race. Just saw info on Emma C the ONLY US competitor in the race. And female at that. If I read correctly, first female in and 14 hrs behind someone, 1st place? while bummed, still happy with her results from the 1st leg.

Marty


----------



## PCP

Emma is a nice girl, and also a good sailor:










...
"I knew I was far back in the protos, but one of my pre-race goals had been to let less than 10 series boats beat me to Madeira. From this time on, I was pushing really hard and hoping to keep any more series boats from beating me to the finish.

The last 2 days of the race saw some fantastic sailing with the A5, which is my favorite thing in the whole world.

Clement and I went seperate ways, and then on Monday minis started popping up everywhere. We were being funneled between Porto Santo and the East end of Madeira, and I could hear the leaders on the VHF again.

I was a beautiful night, and the first half of the race where I had begun to question all my reasons for ever wanting to sail a 21 foot boat around in the ocean was fading from memory.

It was flat water, pressed on the 5, with the occasional wave that you could catch and surf.

I let myself listen to music on the speakers for the first time in ages (my fuel cell stopped working half way through for a day, which resulted in hand-steering through the one night of 25-30 knots. Which was lovely....

and came around the end of Madeira and put up the big kite. The last 5 miles to the finish started whizzing by as the breeze increased dramatically under the cliffs.

I had the 2 up, and everything stacked in the bow (since it was only blowing 7 knots 5 minutes earlier), and sailing at 90-100 true with 18 knots of breeze was feeling a bit sporty, but with only 2 miles to go, and a boat just behind that I had passed 5 miles back, there was nothing to do but hang on.

I knew the breeze would wrap and probably die down around the corner in the bay by the finish, but I had not expected just how dramatically it would do so&#8230; it was like running into a wall, and by the time I got the 2 pulled down, and the 5 up again (the best wind-seeker sail I've got), I looked around and realized there were 5 other minis bobbing around me. And we were about 300 feet from the finish.
....

My dad and Dan Dytch (who had finished some 6 hours ahead of me) came out to meet me and Dan helped me roll sails on the way in (except for when he was hiding while they played my song, *"Girls Just Wanna Have Fun"*).

I was presented with beautiful flowers for being the first girl to finish, and I have to admit that flowers were about the last thing I possibly could have wanted right at that moment.

What made things worse was that there were what looked like billions of series boats already at the dock and countless protos. I was so disappointed and tired and exhausted and let down and frustrated that I had worked so hard to get as much speed from my boat as possible, without much to show for it.

Inevitably everything looked a lot better after a few hours of sleep. I realized I'd finished 22nd out of the protos- which given that MANY of the fleet have done the Transat before, and that there are at least 15 boats capable of getting a top 10 finish, is fairly ok.

And only 6 series boats had gotten in ahead of me. Well, 7 were scored ahead, but Gwenole in 455 and I crossed the line together. And some of the top Proto guys had only been in a few hours ahead of me. And everyone admitted that this had been one of the most, if not THE most, challenging leg of a race that they had ever sailed.

...

The race is ultimately scored as combined time from legs one and two, and I am at present, 13 something hours behind Seb in 716. I don't imagine that I'll win, but 13 hours isn't much after 4200 miles. I think I'm doing just fine.

Emma Creighton

Emma Creighton « Donate!

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Perfect weather and the good ones are in the lead. Well, not the same good ones, but there are so many racing that is hard top chose from a group of 5 or six.

The leaders are now Deslene and Rogues.

The American girl had a bad start but she is recovering fast and she is already among the middle pack.

Lot's of broken masts, especially among the Italians.

News - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50


----------



## PCP

Incredible recuperation of David Raison in his strange boat, From 33nm from the leader to only 7nm in some hours.... and he is the fastest in the fleet.

Riechers is also recovering...but not so fast. They are now 4th and 5th. Delesnes is now 2th and Rogues still first. The 4 first are inside a 8nm circle

Look at rankings and then tracker to follow in almost real time.

http://www.charentemaritime-bahia.transat650.net/en/race/the-route.html


----------



## blt2ski

Emma looks like she lost a spot over the last 24 hrs or so. I think my tracker is working. it is up 24/7.......it appears like it refreshes every so often........

Marty


----------



## PCP

Actually she won a place on the last hours. She is 24th and the best of six women racing.

On the lead it is *HOT*: David Raison and his strange boat that had already been on the lead, is now third while Deslene is now first. Rogues has some problem and he lost a lot of miles (he had to stop in Cabo Verde), Riechers is now 7th and a surprising Normand is second.

Nothing is decided yet. I hope Rogues have resolved his problem with the boat


----------



## blt2ski

The time was increasing, but the boat placement was not, I think I figured out how to manually redo the placings etc. they were north of the islands for a day or two, now all are in and around......so the page does not auto change......grrrrrrrr.

Emma has gone from 25th to 24th....OA


----------



## PCP

Two great movies, one about Deslene that is leading other about the arrival of the First 3 to Madeira. Enjoy

Transat 650 2011: Bertrand Delesne: best of action tout en musique! - YouTube

Transat 650 - Séquence émotion aux arrivées à Funchal! - YouTube


----------



## PCP

Emma put on the turbo and overtake 4. She is doing more than 12K

Normand is the new leader.

News - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50


----------



## PCP

Really bad luck for Rogues, the winner of the first leg:

*Sébastien fell on the head of his keel inside the boat and it provoked intense back pain.

After 4 nights without sleep, he decided to call in Mindelo to see a doctor. After a medical examination and back X-rays, it turned out that the sciatic nerve is slightly injured. The doctor recommended to stop all physical activities.

Sébastien is extremely disappointed to - for his own safety - stop his race.

Great winner of the first leg between La Rochelle and Funchal, Sébastien was at the forefront when approaching the Cape Verde islands. He was 4th and well positioned in the west, he could have taken advantage of the wind direction to go back to the 1st place before the Doldrums.

Proving, one more time, that he is a smart sailor and that he undoubtely was a candidate for victory. Sébastien controled his race despite the unbearable pain.*

News - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50


----------



## PCP

David Raison in his strange boat goes away, recovering from 3th and he is leading now. He recovered 17nm and has put already 17nm to the second (Normand). He is going away at almost 11K when the others are going at 6.5K.

Of course it is not only the boat but a very good tactical move. He is alone at what seems to me the best place to be to take advantage of the wind.

Riechers is already 4th 

News flash - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50


----------



## PCP

Mathieu Claveau (405 - Okoume Les chevaux du Beal) collided last night with one unidentified floating object that severely damaged his hull. This also caused important leaks on board. ...

A cargo ship was diverted on 45 miles toward the area and the escort boat Edulis was diverted by the Race Direction. In agreement with the MRCC, which oversaw the operation, the cargo was asked to be on the weather-beam and athwart the sea to protect Mathieu during his evacuation. Mathieu has board on his life raft and two Edulis's crewmembers in the rear skirt have caught him and his first aid bag - which he had carefully prepared. Mathieu will remain on board of Edulis until Bahia.

Mathieu' statement - by Iridium:
"I had 10 knots of wind when it happened. I was asleep and I was awakened by a great shock. I have put more sail and then, while I was looking inside the boat, I saw the water gushing under my kitchen board. I went down, I plunged my hand and I felt the wood of the hull that exploded. I think that I hit a metal object that destroyed my hull. The boat was filled with water in one hour. I tried to bail out but I quickly realized that this was not possible and that it was completely useless. I had battery up until half an hour before the arrival of the cargo and Edulis in the area. I was surprised that everyone is there so quickly. I have all prepared to stay one or two days without help. All is fine... "

News - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50


----------



## PCP

Incredible, David Raison and his mini with a "bath tube" bow is going away 1K faster than anybody and has already 100nm over the second while he is approaching the Brasilian coast.

I bet that next year we are going to have some class 40 with a bath tube bow. Normally I like all shapes that make a sail boat go faster...but that bow...I doubt that I will get used to it 

News - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50

This Transat is finishing, at least for the first, the next one is beginning, the *Jaques Farbe Transat: 1 day to go (30).*

*13 Open60, 16 class40 and 7 multi50*, 36 racing boats with a duo crew. Start on Le Havre, finish on Republica Dominicana with the big boys, I mean some of the best short crew/Solo sailors. All of those guys on the mini dream of making this one one day.

And on this one we will have the habitual suspense about who is going to arrive first, an Open 60 or a Multi 50. Both boats have a close potential, specially if some bad weather is on the way, and the Multis have an handicap because they have to turn around the island and that will give them more 600nm to make. I guess they really want an Open 60 arriving first

News | Transat Jacques Vabre 2011 : Le Havre - Costa Rica | Octobre 2011

,


----------



## blt2ski

I noticed the difference a day or two ago, that Raison was all of a sudden taking off! Shows that his design does well on a reach to broad reach. Emma unfortunately is falling farther behind in the proto group. Not sure how she is doing overall including the series boats. I can probably look it up, clicking a button or two......but have not as of yet......

paulos, 
have you seen this boat yet?
Vestas Sailrocket
Its hit 60 knots! not long enough to claim the speed record yet, but probably will soon from Hydropter!

marty


----------



## PCP

Marty, that boat, on its previous versions was the main contender of the Hydroptere take a look at some old movies:

Sail Rocket speed test Marine Blast - YouTube

SailRocket boat crash at record speed - YouTube

I like more the Hydroptere. It is a real offshore boat. They are experimenting with a small scale proto, the Hydroptere ch to learn enough to make the Hydroptere Maxi. with the little one they had already sailed at 30K. the boat is designed to sail at 35K.

With the big one they plan to bat the record of the fastest circumnavigation, nothing less

l'Hydroptère.ch - A la conquête d'un rêve.flv - YouTube

THE SAILBOATS :: L'HYDROPTÈRE

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

David Raison won and put in a couple of days 140nm to the second. Amazing!!!

I guess that next year we will see a lot of bathtube bows on this race if not also on the class 40. Who would have guessed, a round bow

No doubt that bow contributes to give more form stability to the boat and that represents a bigger advantage comparing with the extra drag.

And also new record for this leg of the race with an average speed of 7.5K. That on a 22 ft boat is some piece of work

News - La Charente-Maritime / Bahia - Transat 6.50


----------



## blt2ski

Looked this morning to see what was going on, ALL the remaining boats that are out are listed as NC. So would assume all have gone furtive for the nxt 24 hrs or so. Makes no sense to me to wait until the last 24 hr or so. then again.......

Marty


----------



## blt2ski

Looked this morning to see what was going on, ALL the remaining boats that are out are listed as NC. So would assume all have gone furtive for the nxt 24 hrs or so. Makes no sense to me to wait until the last 24 hr or so. then again.......

Marty


----------



## PCP

Its on. The race was delayed by bad weather but finally they cast off. The Open 60 are making more than 20k...and the Multi 50 went away, all heading for a gale, with 6m waves and 35/40K winds.

On the Multi 50, the eternal rivals are leading, Escoffier et le Blevec, realy close; on Open 60 Riou take the lead and on Class 40 Bestaven is ahead of the pack.

*On the second ranking of this tenth edition of the Transat Jacques Vabre it is Vincent Riou and Hugues Destremeau who are making the early running as they close fast on the Cherbourg Peninsula at a rapid pace, all three top IMOCA Open 60's are making over 20kts with PRB quickest on the 30 minutes speed gun before this 2000hrs UTC ranking.

PRB have a lead of 2.3 miles over Groupe Bel and Safran who are neck and neck - an early reprise of the drag race that went on between the two on the last Transat Jacques Vabre.

Virbac-Paprec 3 have lost a little ground on the leading trio, just a matter of a couple of miles.

Mike Golding and Bruno Dubois have overhauled Mirabaud since the first ranking and are in pursuit of Alex Thomson and Guilermo Altadill on Hugo Boss who have been marginally slower.

Aquarelle.com have opened a further mile on second placed on the second placed sister-ships Comris Pole Santé Elior and Concise 2 which are also neck and neck.

Three times running victor in the Multi50 Class Franck-Yves Escoffier on Crepes Whaou! with Antoine Koch was narrowly ahead in the multihull division.

Tonight passing the Cherbourg peninsula there will be a front to deal with giving winds of around 35/40 knots, heavy rain and big seas, when the challenge really comes to maintain maximum speed without jeopardising craft or equipment.
*

http://www.transat-jacques-vabre.com/fr/1500hrs-express-wild-west

....


----------



## PCP

I give up. I mean not to follow the race but from posting here. There are lot's of guys following but nobody posting.

It is hard to understand, a hell of a race with incredible fighting on the three classes, some of the best solo sailors, a good coverage with a real time tracker and even so it seems that is not enough to raise much interest, if any.

You guys don't like boats, I mean except your ownes I mean 

Regarding the race the most interesting among very close and interesting fights, it's that the kids had taken the leed on Open 60. I don't remember that has ever happened. The Rookies are leading

MACIF, le haut niveau comme référence | Transat Jacques Vabre 2011 : Le Havre - Costa Rica | Octobre 2011

Superior Firepower | Transat Jacques Vabre 2011 : Le Havre - Costa Rica | Octobre 2011

*The movies:*

TransatJacquesVabre: his videos on Dailymotion

TransatJacquesVabre: his videos on Dailymotion

TransatJacquesVabre: his videos on Dailymotion

2011 - Résumé de fin de journée - A Video PlayList on Dailymotion


----------



## blt2ski

I should figure out which of them is the link to the how the boats are doing. was looking at the 6.5 transat over the last few days.......

Marty


----------



## PCP

blt2ski said:


> I should figure out which of them is the link to the how the boats are doing. was looking at the 6.5 transat over the last few days.......
> 
> Marty


Main Page, it says: "EN DIRECT"

Regards

Paulo


----------



## blt2ski

thanks paulo,

Now to head back out to work!

marty


----------



## PCP

Disaster hit the multy 50 category with more three trimarans retiring. Out of 6 boats racing there remain only two. The good news is that all of them will be able to make it to port on their own (they hope).

With the exception of the one that was leading (Crepes Whaou, one of my preferred boats) all retire due to breakage, some with big structural problems. Crepes Whaou retired because his skipper took off and landed badly.

Anyway I think this shows one more time that in bad weather conditions the Multi 50 are very tricky boats, boats that you have to take care not to break and very uncomfortable boats to ride at speed, even worse than a racing beamy monohul like an Open 60 or a 40 class boat. At high speed the beating is huge and on this conditions a Open 60 can beat in average speed a multi 50, I mean the ones that don't break.

Listen to Escoffier, the Skipper of Crepes Whaou:

We have been steering two hours on from the start, we have hardly been under pilot. So I go up, the sea was crossed with a few breaking waves and it did not feel safe for the boat.

Antoine was preparing under the cuddy to come up, I stood there talking to him, *a wave broke through the back of the boat and I took off, banged myself against the cuddy, lost my glasses and hit the winch with my lower back*."

"It's not terrible, I have been lying down since last night I can get up to piss, but that's all. After it happened, I had to lie down for two hours
I got up, I went to steer but after 15 minutes it was too painful after a quarter of an hour it was so painful, I told Antoine it is not getting better.

I spoke with the doctor and he said I might have broken something, my coccyx or verterbrae, I cannot sit at all or move quickly at all."

Regarding the other two multi that are heading back to port:

Yesterday evening Prince de Bretagne, Crêpes Whaou! and FenetreA Cardinal informed race direction that they had turned around and were heading for port. That leaves only Actual and Maitre Jacques, of the multihull, still racing towards Puerto Limon.
....
The last 24 hours have taken a cruel toll on the Multi 50 class. After Montopticien.com was the first retirement with a broken rudder pintle, first came the news at Race HQ yesterday evening that Prince de Bretagne had suffered a broken front cross beam and was heading for Spain, then FenetreA Cardinal reported they have a problem with a crack in the bulkhead below the mast and then from Crepes Whou! came the report that skipper Franck-Yves Escoffier had fallen awkwardly and injured his back.

Leading the race for the Multi 50's now is Actual (Yves Le Blevec and Sam Manuard) some 68.8 miles ahead of Maitre Jacques (Loïc Fequet and Loïc Escoffier).

Matthew Souben, Prince de Bretagne:
"We were sailing on the route of the Azores between 25 and 30 knots for 3 hours going quick we heard a big bang, the end of the cross beam attached to the port bow is broken, we took the sails down, stacked everything heavy on starboard and sail downwind toward Spain, not sure where. There is always a sea of 2-3m with 20kts of wind so it is not easy.
If the wind stays like this tomorrow night should get to La Corunna."

Take a look at the *movies*:

Dailymotion - 2011 J+3 - Trois abandons en Multi50 - une vidéo Sports et Extrême

Dailymotion - 05/11/11 - Prince de Bretagne - Images du bord - une vidéo Sports et Extrême

The leader of the Multi 50 is now Blevec not very far away from the first Open 60 and he says he is going to slower down just to be sure he does not breack the boat and I bet that he is going to take care in tomorrow stormy conditions and that would mean that the Open 60 will probably close on him cause those can take a lot more beating with bad weather.

On the open 60 they are incredibly close with the first (now Stamm) and second separated only by 2K and 6 boats at 50K (or less) to the first. They are all heading to stormy conditions and that can make a difference.

Mike Golding, GBR, Gamesa reported this morning:
"We are going to slow a bit for this high pressure ridge which will be fine, I am reasonably happy with how we are set up for it, but it is a nice morning, the sun is just coming up. We still have lumpy seas but the wind through the night was a bit erratic, quite squally and you are not able to spot them coming, so it was not easy. But we have some fast sailing just now, making 15-16kts...

Transat Jacques Vabre 2011

News | Transat Jacques Vabre 2011 : Le Havre - Costa Rica | Octobre 2011


----------



## PCP

It is not only in the Volvo that they are fighting bad weather, on the Jaques Fabre Transat its not only the Multi 50 that are with problems. *The Open 60 that was leading launched its distress beacon. Portuguese Navy is trying to pick them up*:

Last night when they were sailing 130 miles north of the Azores, the crew of Cheminees Poujoulat - Bernard Stamm and Jean Francois Cuzon - informed race direction of the Transat Jacques Vabre race from Le Havre to Costa Rica that they have a significant leak on their IMOCA Open 60.

After analyis of their current situation in communication with race director Jean Maurel, they have triggered their distress beacon.

The signal was received by the CROSS Griz Nez which relayed information to MRCC Punta Delgada in the Azores. Help procedures were immediately activated and a helicopter took off at 1050hrs CET/0950hrs UTC/GMT to recover the crew from the yacht which was positioned approximately 230 miles to the north of Punta Delgada on the Azores island of San Miguel.
Further information will be released as it becomes available.

It has been hard night for the IMOCA Open 60 fleet in the Transat Jacques Vabre fleet racing north of the Azores from Le Havre to Puerto Limon, Costa Rica with the passage of a violent front with damage reported this morning to Cheminées Poujoulat which was lying third and to PRB which is heading for the Azores.

To the east Class 40 have still to encounter it.

In the Multi 50 fleet leader Actual, south of the Azores, were south of the front and still had the toughest period to go.

IMOCA Open 60: *damage to PRB and Cheminées Poujoulat*

*PRB on Vendée Globe winner Vincent Riou is heading to the Azores for a pit-stop to see what they can do about a fracture in a forward bulkhead.*

That's not the first time that the Portuguese Navy rescues crew of Open 60 on this race, two years ago:

*Movie*






I hope everything will be as smooth this time.

*...
Guillermo Altadil (ESP), co-skipper Hugo Boss said this morning: "The night was OK, we were sailing with winds of 35 kts with gusts to 45 kts. Now at the moment the sea state is OK, it is sailable and we are trying to keep the boat together and not break too many things. It is going to be like this for another 24 hours, maybe calmer through today to 35kts, probably tonight more - up to 50kts, so I think it will be 24 hours, We are doing our normal watch system but have been just discussing the long term strategy after this low pressure, how we negotiate the high pressure in front with no wind, but first of all we have to come from this storm with the boat in one piece."

Class 40
As the leaders prepared for the front which there was little change at the top of the fleet with Aquarelle still leads their British rivals on Concise 2 by 9.1 miles. They have yet to encounter the nasty frontal system. Third placed ERDF Les Pieds et Les Mains are 90 miles behind the leader now.

Yannick Bestaven on Aquarelle.com, leader of the fleet of Class 40 at the start of the front.
"It is just starting, with 30kts from the south and we are in the beginning of the front which will last about six hours. We are making 11kts, it is slamming but you get used to it. We are under staysail and two reefs at the moment with the third ready to go because we expect 40kts."*

Transat Jacques Vabre 2011

*The ones that are on the worst position regarding the storm are the 40class boats that will have 50k winds and big waves in 18 hours.* I hope everything will be alright with them.

.....


----------



## PCP

Everything is OK with Stamm and Cuzon. They have been rescued by a Portuguese navy helicopter from their Open60 and are already in Açores.

Let's see if PRB came make it to port and follow the adventure of Lamote and Peron that even without a keel chose not to abandon their class 40 and are sailing at 7K to Açores.

Initiatives-Alex Olivier suffer keel loss | Transat Jacques Vabre 2011 : Le Havre - Costa Rica | Octobre 2011

On the head of the race, as preview the Open 60 are eating the trimarans that have to take cover from the bad weather.

On the Open 60 the race is hot, very hot and I hope that the option of Dick and Thomson to go near the storm to get more wind turns out alright and without problems. Big balls they have, those two and their partners

Transat Jacques Vabre 2011

...


----------



## PCP

More victims of the bad weather:

*Sam Goodchild and Ned Collier Wakefield, the young Britons who were leading the Transat Jacques Vabre Class 40 race this morning have confirmed that they are retiring from the biennial race from Le Havre to Costa Rica.

They have been forced out of the race with structural damage to the port side of the hull of their Class 40 yacht, discovering a crack on the internal skin of the laminate which was threatening to let in water early this morning. They were 130 miles to the north of the Azores.

After lying second since the race started last Wednesday off the French port, the duo whose average age is just 22, had only just taken the lead this morning.*

Really bad luck for the kids. Just managing to grab the first place to see it going away on account of hull problems, no mistakes done?

That's really hard

*"It is pretty devastating. This race is something we have been both looking forward to for such a long time. It has been my dream for so long, so then to take the start and to be in a position we never imagined we would be in, second for most of the first week and then overtaking last night, it kind of rubs it in a bit more and makes it a bit more devastating.

But at the same time we can go home not feeling too annoyed with ourselves. We put up a good fight and made good calls, not too many mistakes and that's it."*

I guess this had to do with the problem in that hull:

*Ned Collier-Wakefield (GBR) co-skipper Concise 2 (GBR):

"It has calmed down a little bit but we still have an interesting sea state. We had 64kts from the front which we went through at about 0800hrs this morning, so no we have dived south a bit and the sun has come out and it is much better.

It was pretty interesting, we had to put a tack in as the shift came, which was a lot of fun. But in fact we have no problems at all, we have three reefs in but it is all going really well. We are just slamming through some pretty big seas at the moment.

We are both good, just having a re-tidy of the boat. It is a bit of a disaster down here, things every where, but we have been able to mop up and tidy up.*

And not yet more news about how they are cooping with bad weather, only this one from an American sailor on a class 40:

Jesse Naimark-Rowse (USA) co-skipper 40 Degrees (GBR):

" We just went through the front and it was quite windy, sustained 50kts and a very rapid shift so the whole combination of things was just a little bit lively.

We went through it was about an hour ago. It had been blowing 30-35 kts for several hours and then rapidly built to* 45-50kts* with driving rain and then the wind shifted through from SSW to the NW very, very quickly and so we had to bear away on port when we were getting everything ready to tack, we actually to take the main down while we drained the water ballast to the other side, just to have the boat under control to tack the boat. *So that was a bit of a job*.

We didn't break anything and we have everything re-settled inside the boat and then getting set up for the next front which we should get in about eight hours."


----------



## PCP

Great fight between the two leading Open 60, they are leaving everyone behind including the Multi 50. They have similar courses and went looking for big winds and heavy seas to go faster. They sail at more than 18k and they have wind all the way till the finish.

No one is going to catch those two, but will be Alex Thompson on Hugo Boss able to catch Jean Dick on Virbac Paprec? I don't think so, but it seems that Hugo Boss is not as slow as its bas results on the last circumnavigation led to suppose.

If you remember the boat that sailed without Alex Thompson has a very bad race and it seemed a slow boat. It had two other professional sailors, good ones, but not used to solo sailing. As we can see the difference is huge and it is not enough to be a top Volvo racer to be a top solo racer. Those French on Groupama are proving that the opposite is not true.

Transat Jacques Vabre 2011


----------

